# IPhone/IPad/Android Lowrider Game App



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New Lowrider Game app for your mobile phones and website game.

Iphone/Ipad/IPod Touch - 3GS and above
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-premium/id477129651?ls=1&mt=8

Android:
http://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGame

Website game:
http://www.thelowridergame.com

The Ultimate Create A Lowrider Car Game. Build your own custom car from your mobile phone.
Create a custom lowrider car from your mobile phone or tablet. Play one of the 3 different game modes to earn money and unlock more cars and parts to customize any way you want.
With over 180 different upgrades on any of the 5 in game cars the possibilities are endless. We will also be adding more cars and features with future updates.
Some of the features we have available include:
Car Hopping
Car Dancing
Custom wheels and your choice of Knock Offs
Bumper Kits
Skirts
Euro Lights
Shaved Door Handles
Convertible Tops
Sunroofs
Billet Grills
Plus 180 More parts available to upgrade your cars performance and look.
A computer web player version is also available at http://www.thelowridergame.com

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGame

Premium: (2.99)
20 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 15,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,500.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGame&feature=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-premium/id477129651?ls=1&mt=8




Deluxe: (1.99)
10 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 10,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,000.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGameDeluxe&feature=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-deluxe/id477177596?ls=1&mt=8


Pro: (0.99)
5 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 5,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 500.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGamePro&feature=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-pro/id477183518?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

AZs finest13 said:


> TTT


Thanks

I'm going to try to have the free version out tomorrow. I also plan on having different versions with different prices tomorrow:


2.99 for 20 slots - on sale right now for 0.99 (Take advantage before I change the price)
1.99 for 10 slots.
0.99 for 5 slots.
Free for 1 slot.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

il support it TTT


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

I got it runs kinda slow on my phone hard to hop on my optimus s for sprint budget phone lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

sergio187 said:


> I got it runs kinda slow on my phone hard to hop on my optimus s for sprint budget phone lol


Yeah I had to pick run on all phones or allow it to have reflective paint. Maybe I can release another one later that won't be so pretty, but it will work.

Hey also try rebooting your phone or use a task manager app to make sure nothing else is running. I've noticed that helps when running intense games.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Can't wait for the iPhone one. I'll pick it up for sure :yes:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Yep iPhone here


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry the sale has now expired, but I added other versions to the Market for cheaper prices:




Premium: (2.99)
20 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 15,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,500.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGame&feature=search_result


Deluxe: (1.99)
10 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 10,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,000.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGameDeluxe&feature=search_result

Pro: (0.99)
5 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 5,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 500.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGamePro&feature=search_result
(This one was just uploaded so it may not show up yet.)


Free version out soon.

Iphone version out real soon.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

When is the free one out?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

baldylatino said:


> When is the free one out?


Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Hell yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

dang wut u gotta do to hit bumper? lol upgraded everything


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you have any Cadillac Fleetwood in the game?


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yogi said:


> Do you have any Cadillac Fleetwood in the game?


 Ther a fleetwood top in the game store so once u buy a cadillac u can buy the fleetwood top n vualah (idk if its spelled right) u got a fleetwood


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

bought it yesterday its sick but cant really see some things cuz tyre words overlap and sometimes the up and down button dnt work wen I'm trying to buy rims or pumps.. but other than that pretty sick game its just hard to hop alot n hit bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DRUID said:


> Sorry the sale has now expired, but I added other versions to the Market for cheaper prices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got the premium but can only use my first 2 slots i have 7 cars but they wont load on on evo htc


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mideast said:


> i got the premium but can only use my first 2 slots i have 7 cars but they wont load on on evo htc


The cars in the game are different from the site. You need to go into the shop and buy more cars on the mobile version.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> bought it yesterday its sick but cant really see some things cuz tyre words overlap and sometimes the up and down button dnt work wen I'm trying to buy rims or pumps.. but other than that pretty sick game its just hard to hop alot n hit bumper :thumbsup:


It may be the resolution on the phone. I wrote it so it can display correctly on most phones, but I couldn't test it on all of them. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DRUID said:


> The cars in the game are different from the site. You need to go into the shop and buy more cars on the mobile version.


You know one of the ideas I had, but I didn't get a chance to do it before I released the game was that I wanted to allow people to connect to the main site and copy their cars to their mobile phone. I just didn't get a chance to do that before I released it. I also wanted to add the ability to buy murals/patterns from users on the website, but I didn't get a chance to add that either.

Those are some of the future updates I plan on doing.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Badass game bro, had to get it on my phone. Great work!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

NEW UPDATE:


Fixed issue with buying new cars and slots not loading.
Fixed issue with disappearing buttons on some phones.


Added Shaved Emblems 2 which shaves the door handles and emblems.
Added 2 Wing Cut Knock Offs.
Added 3 Wing Cut Knock Offs.
Added T-Tops.
Added Back Sunroofs.
Added Hollywood Tops


Future Update: I plan on redoing the main screen buttons so that they are easier to hit. ( I have to think of a better way to do it without taking away functionality )
Future Update: More Cars and Upgrades.


Premium: (2.99)
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGame&feature=search_result


Deluxe: (1.99)
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGameDeluxe&feature=search_result


Pro: (0.99)
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.Stop4Sanity.LowriderCarGamePro&feature=search_result


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Elite64 said:


> Badass game bro, had to get it on my phone. Great work!


Thanks!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

bad ass game. Works great on my G2. Only problem is that it will close the app if phone sleeps o slide open/close.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

lol i been playing all day, KILLING MY BATTERY BRO!!!!!! lol thnx for the quick update fix.  TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mideast said:


> lol i been playing all day, KILLING MY BATTERY BRO!!!!!! lol thnx for the quick update fix.  TTT


and I plan to add things to make it even more addicting..... 

new cars, buying murals and patterns from the site, challenging other players on Android and Iphone + more.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DRUID said:


> and I plan to add things to make it even more addicting.....
> 
> new cars, buying murals and patterns from the site, challenging other players on Android and Iphone + more.


lol nice, now i can go to sleep im 1st in double pump gn lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

mines downloading right now ...looks badd ass


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

DRUID said:


> It may be the resolution on the phone. I wrote it so it can display correctly on most phones, but I couldn't test it on all of them. What kind of phone do you have?


 lg optimus T


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Just checked it out on my homies phone.. Game is sick but when can I get it on my IPHONE or better yet IPAD!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

CovetedStyle said:


> Just checked it out on my homies phone.. Game is sick but when can I get it on my IPHONE or better yet IPAD!


I'm working on the Ipad/Iphone version right now and hopefully I'll have it out in a week or two, maybe sooner.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

DRUID said:


> I'm working on the Ipad/Iphone version right now and hopefully I'll have it out in a week or two, maybe sooner.


How about 1-week and not 2???  If I get this on my IPhone and have LIL going at work I am bound to be fired :roflmao:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New Update:


Should be compatible with more phones now.
Added Cruiser Skirts.
Added Split Bumpers
Added Molded Grills
Added Shaved Side Windows


This is the last of the parts from the web site game so the next updates will be new features.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Ready for the iPhone yet?


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Ready for the iPhone yet?


 X62


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

iPhone, iPhone, iPhone.... ????????


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> iPhone, iPhone, iPhone.... ????????


 X76


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Almost done.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

DRUID said:


> Almost done.


:x:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Add 58 impala


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Keeps telling me nothing is unlocked after I win


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Keeps telling me nothing is unlocked after I win


You may have unlocked everything. I'll see if I can change it to "you've unlocked everything" if you have unlocked everything. It could also be that the more rare parts are still locked. The more money you put down the more of a chance that you will unlock a rare part.


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

It says i won and it unlocked a couple different things but when i go to upgrade they are not there do i have to wait or shuld the unlocked items be there immediately?


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Send me a pm when the ipad app Is ready


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

KCLowRider said:


> It says i won and it unlocked a couple different things but when i go to upgrade they are not there do i have to wait or shuld the unlocked items be there immediately?


The shops are restocked every hour so if you don't see something just check it again an hour later.


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

Money too? Wat if you run out...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DRUID said:


> The shops are restocked every hour so if you don't see something just check it again an hour later.


the only problem with that is now u have more and more ppl playing the game . ppl are gonna get bored if they cant upgrade there rides lol cuz someone bought up everything. lol like me i have 9 rides fully upgraded haha.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mideast said:


> the only problem with that is now u have more and more ppl playing the game . ppl are gonna get bored if they cant upgrade there rides lol cuz someone bought up everything. lol like me i have 9 rides fully upgraded haha.


Each phone is separate from the site and has their own inventory. The phone does not connect to the site at all other than saving scores.

So if you see a bumper kit or skirts in the shop they will be there for the next hour.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the best hopping pump. I have. The xtg elite piston pump what's better ? -LivinLowyogi


----------



## JonDeere (Oct 20, 2011)

I will definatly get this game for my iphone when its out! cant wait.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone :cheesy:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

When I lock my car all the way up in the back it says preparing for a long time and I have to restart game and lower the back a little to hop in car hop?


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Yogi said:


> What is the best hopping pump. I have. The xtg elite piston pump what's better ? -LivinLowyogi


 Wtf haven't seen that yet and I've been playing like crazy I'm number 3 in double pump hop


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> When I lock my car all the way up in the back it says preparing for a long time and I have to restart game and lower the back a little to hop in car hop?



PM Sent, I'll get it fixed I just have to reproduce it so I can figure it out.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

cant play on my motorolla cant see the buttons is there any way to use the keyboard on the phone instead of the touch screen


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

how do you make the buttons bigger?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pits n lowriders said:


> cant play on my motorolla cant see the buttons is there any way to use the keyboard on the phone instead of the touch screen


 What model Motorola is it?



kold187um said:


> how do you make the buttons bigger?


You can't, what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

DRUID said:


> What model Motorola is it?
> 
> 
> You can't, what kind of phone do you have?


i think its called motorola charm i can see the buttons on the screen but there to small to read


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pits n lowriders said:


> i think its called motorola charm i can see the buttons on the screen but there to small to read


Yeah I just looked up that phone and the screen is so small. Unfortunately I don't have an option to resize the buttons, but wouldn't they take up too much of the screen on your phone? I could always add that as an option in a future update.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

LONNDOGG said:


> Wtf haven't seen that yet and I've been playing like crazy I'm number 3 in double pump hop


 They're 10k a piece


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Yogi said:


> They're 10k a piece


 Damn I need that


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn, id like to get this game but i just dont feel comfortable using my card to buy it. Guess i dont get to play it lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

It can just charge ur phone


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New Update:

Increased compatibility with more phones. I think its over 610 now.
Increased Brightness. - Looks way better now.

I will be optimizing the GUI buttons for phones with small screens on the next version. The fix will also be allowing me to release the game on the Iphone 3GS so the Iphone/Ipad app should be available real soon.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Mideast said:


> It can just charge ur phone


 How?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> How?


When you try to buy the app you'll have the option to charge a credit card and the other option is charge your phone bill. I think the first option is credit card so the phone bill option is harder to notice when buying something.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

DRUID said:


> When you try to buy the app you'll have the option to charge a credit card and the other option is charge your phone bill. I think the first option is credit card so the phone bill option is harder to notice when buying something.


Hmm..I'll try againNope..still didnt see that option. I must be going blind haha


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Hmm..I'll try againNope..still didnt see that option. I must be going blind haha


Your phone provider may not have that option...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

DRUID said:


> Your phone provider may not have that option...


 Alright


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

What about iPod touch is the app available


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> What about iPod touch is the app available


Should be available soon. The game will run on an Ipod touch depending if it can handle it. If you can play other 3d games on your Ipod touch then you probably wont have a problem running this.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Mideast said:


> It can just charge ur phone


 Homie how do you get a score of 149..... You must have that $10,000 pump and why the help don't I get the option to buy it. Lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

LONNDOGG said:


> Homie how do you get a score of 149..... You must have that $10,000 pump and why the help don't I get the option to buy it. Lol


lol the car hit so hard it flipped over :roflmao:


----------



## JonDeere (Oct 20, 2011)

I got iphone 4 i wanna play this


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

JonDeere said:


> I got iphone 4 i wanna play this


I submitted the app to Apple for them to approve it.

It will be released in a few days as soon as they approve it. Hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DRUID said:


> I submitted the app to Apple for them to approve it.
> 
> It will be released in a few days as soon as they approve it. Hopefully by the weekend.


hell yea cuz im getting an iphone real soon .


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

you should add some music dogg kinda gets boring just hearing the car hitting.. idk why but my game freezes when I try to do the car dance.. oh whats the best pump in the game?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> you should add some music dogg kinda gets boring just hearing the car hitting.. idk why but my game freezes when I try to do the car dance.. oh whats the best pump in the game?


I never added music because I don't own the rights to anything to add. I could add some royalty free music, but there aren't that many with good beats.

What kind of phone do you have? If you have a older phone you may want to try closing everything out in the background with a task manager before running the game.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

oh ok.. n nevermind car dancing is working fine now.. only thing is when I try to bet like 10gs for example when I win I only get 5000


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> oh ok.. n nevermind car dancing is working fine now.. only thing is when I try to bet like 10gs for example when I win I only get 5000


Oh damn thats a bug. I'll get that fixed as soon as possible.

Actually I spoke too soon, I just tried it and won 15,000. Have you updated to the latest version? If you bought pro the maximum bet amount is 5000.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

oh yeah I have pro damn but I thought the max was 10000 for pro... so if I have only pro I can't unlock any other cars?? just the 5 cars?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> oh yeah I have pro damn but I thought the max was 10000 for pro... so if I have only pro I can't unlock any other cars?? just the 5 cars?


Pro - 5 slots 5,000 max bet
Deluxe - 10 slots 10,000 max bet
Premium - 20 slots 15,000 max bet.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

so how can i upgrade to premium?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> so how can i upgrade to premium?


Sorry, but google doesn't give me a way to upgrade from one app to another. You would need to buy the Premium version separate if you wanted those features.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Why is that im winning a bunch of stuff, and nothing comes out on the hydraulics shop, tire shop and all that?


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Why is that im winning a bunch of stuff, and nothing comes out on the hydraulics shop, tire shop and all that?


 Had the same problem at first. Shop re loads every hour so after you win wait an hour itll be there.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i should have read a little more clear on the thread first... Lol.. i just cant seem to hit bumper..


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Keeps telling me I haven't unlocked anything when I keep winning but yet I still don't have super pump


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Keeps telling me I haven't unlocked anything when I keep winning but yet I still don't have super pump


You have probably unlocked everything, but you have to keep checking the store for that item to be in stock.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Just out of curiosity... what do the blue and green borders around the pics mean? I've noticed thatt a blue outlined pro series piston cost more than a green outlined pro series piston...


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Just out of curiosity... what do the blue and green borders around the pics mean? I've noticed thatt a blue outlined pro series piston cost more than a green outlined pro series piston...


 X2......


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been wanting to add something to the shop pages for that, I just haven't been able to get to that yet. What it means is how unique the pump is and how much hard it is to find the part:


Gray = poor
White = Common
Green = Uncommon
Blue = Rare
Orange = Legendary


----------



## JonDeere (Oct 20, 2011)

What all cars are on this game? Im ready for iphone app to release i cant wait!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

You should add more cars like el caminos, regals, cutlass, newer lincolns.., and a difficulty rate on the cars... Easy, medium, hard.. that type of stuff.. and what about different piston pumps? Like hi low, showtime, black magic.. and so on..

Maybe im asking too much but just throwing out there.. and one thing is also, im trying to change the rims on the caprice or monte carlo to spokes and it doesnt let me at all, i purchase them and it wont let me.. any suggestions?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> You should add more cars like el caminos, regals, cutlass, newer lincolns.., and a difficulty rate on the cars... Easy, medium, hard.. that type of stuff.. and what about different piston pumps? Like hi low, showtime, black magic.. and so on..
> 
> Maybe im asking too much but just throwing out there.. and one thing is also, im trying to change the rims on the caprice or monte carlo to spokes and it doesnt let me at all, i purchase them and it wont let me.. any suggestions?


Not sure I'll try it right now and try to reproduce the problem. Have you updated to the latest version?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Iphone app ready yet


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

iPhone please???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm done with the Iphone app, but I have to wait for Apple to approve it..... Should be any day now.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I have the premium.. or bought it whatever.. but i noticed that i keep playing the hop or back bumper and i dont get anymore prizes..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> I have the premium.. or bought it whatever.. but i noticed that i keep playing the hop or back bumper and i dont get anymore prizes..


Are you winning in one of the game modes? That's the only way you unlock items.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i started with the impala, then the caprice, single, then double.. is there a different way to get more things? I havent really played with the lincoln or caddy.., but when i do, it tells me nothing to unlock..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea i started with the impala, then the caprice, single, then double.. is there a different way to get more things? I havent really played with the lincoln or caddy.., but when i do, it tells me nothing to unlock..


No it doesn't really matter which car you use, the game works the same way. If it tells you there's nothing unlocked and you keep winning you most likely unlocked everything already.

If not PM me and I'll see if I can run a trace on the profile on your phone to see whats going on.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Coo.. ill do that..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New update:
Removed ads. - Received some bad reviews because of them and I also noticed 3 users couldn't play the game because they prevented the game from loading.
Optimized buttons for phones with smaller screens. - Bigger in game buttons and optimized GUI buttons.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

just bought the premium version has a way better layout looks perfect on my phone only thing now is that it kinda lags when im hopping


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> just bought the premium version has a way better layout looks perfect on my phone only thing now is that it kinda lags when im hopping


Make sure you close all apps in the background. most Androids have a task killer now that lets you go in and kill all the task.


----------



## JonDeere (Oct 20, 2011)

Theres no cutlass on the game? :-( o well ill still play it when the iphone app approves it but id like to see 86 cutlass sometime


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you add a big body :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

DRUID said:


> I'm done with the Iphone app, but I have to wait for Apple to approve it..... Should be any day now.


 Ku, hopefully soon


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

IPhone and IPad app is now available:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-premium/id475228264?mt=8

I'll have the lower priced versions up soon and I will be updating the premium version also. I have done some upgrades on the Android version that aren't in the Iphone/Ipad version yet. I'm uploading that tomorrow and should be up as soon as its approved.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I noticed after a while when i have a car installed with what i need to make it hop.. it then un-installs everything for that car, why is that?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> I noticed after a while when i have a car installed with what i need to make it hop.. it then un-installs everything for that car, why is that?


I think you may have picked the upgrade called "Standard Parts" which restores all the upgrades for your pump. Its been a problem on the site for a while when people buy it not realizing what it is and it sets there pump upgrades back. I'm going to take it out of tomorrows update to prevent it from being used in the future.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nah, i saw that one.. i didnt use, i had a cadillac upgraded and all, now its all "n/a".. not sure whats going on..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Nah, i saw that one.. i didnt use, i had a cadillac upgraded and all, now its all "n/a".. not sure whats going on..


 The only thng that would switch them all to n/a is that upgrade, but if you can remember what you changed on the car before that happened i can try to reproduce it ams find the problem.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> The only thng that would switch them all to n/a is that upgrade, but if you can remember what you changed on the car before that happened i can try to reproduce it ams find the problem.


 I didnt change anything.. depending what is being sold, i go back and forth to see exactly what it is the car needs.. it needed certain things, so i was waiting on it to be for sale.. then i went back to see, and everything was "n/a".. idk y though, about 2 days ago it happened with the lincoln also i was fixing..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bought it for my iPhone 3G and it will not load. I get the loading page then it goes back to my home page.


----------



## JonDeere (Oct 20, 2011)

Got iphone app woo hoo


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Bought it for my iPhone 3G and it will not load. I get the loading page then it goes back to my home page.


Sorry the 3G may not be powerful enough to run it. I thought I filtered that phone out, but for some reason it still let you buy it. Try getting a refund through the store.



93Brougham530 said:


> I didnt change anything.. depending what is being sold, i go back and forth to see exactly what it is the car needs.. it needed certain things, so i was waiting on it to be for sale.. then i went back to see, and everything was "n/a".. idk y though, about 2 days ago it happened with the lincoln also i was fixing..


It wouldn't change unless you actually bought something, thats the only time it touches those parts. I'll try to reproduce it to see if it happens to me.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New Android Update:
Added colors to parts to show which parts are more unique than others.
When you unlock a part it will be added to the shop immediately.

I'm adding all these changes to the Iphone version and uploading a new update for it today.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

So it turns out that the app allows 3G phones to download it. The downside to that is that the 3G can't run it and Apple will not let me block them from downloading without making a whole new build. Unfortunately this means I had to take down the Iphone app while I wait for the new build to get approved. Sorry, but I really don't want to leave that version up and burn all the users with 3G phones that will be downloading the app. If anybody bought this last version don't worry I'll hook you up with coupons as soon as the new one is approved and for now you can use the existing one if your not on the 3G.

If anyone with a 3G bought it please go into Itunes and request a refund:
http://www.labnol.org/software/itunes-app-store-refunds/13838/

Sorry for all this, but I would rather take it down and wait a week than burn all the 3G users that would be able to download the app.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

After the update, i cant access none of the shops.. i killed the app, tried it again and nothing..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

What version does it say on the top right in the car selection screen?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

1.12


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> After the update, i cant access none of the shops.. i killed the app, tried it again and nothing..


 Yeah can only access modifications,and hydraulic shop


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Yeah can only access modifications,and hydraulic shop


Yeah I'm trying to fix it right now, but its not happening on my phone so I'm having hard time finding the problem. I'll have a fix for it soon.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

LONNDOGG said:


> Yeah can only access modifications,and hydraulic shop


 Lucky... I cant access neither one.. but its cool.. ill wait for the fix


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm uploading a version right now that may fix the problem. Hopefully it does.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok Premium version has the fix, I'm adding the fix to the other version now.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Deluxe version has the fix.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pro now has the fix also.


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wats d name of d app for iPhone 4?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The iphone version was delayed


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Still doesnt work after i upgraded to 1.13


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Alright ill look into it some more


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

yea same , after i updated i cant go in shops.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok I think I found the problem, I'm uploading the fix now. Sorry it took so long to fix it....


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Mideast said:


> yea same , after i updated i cant go in shops.


Yea me niether....:dunno:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Yea me niether....:dunno:


Deluxe and Premium are updated. Pro is updating now.

Let me know if you still can't go in after you update to 1.14.

Thanks


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Alright update is out to fix the shop bug. It only affected users that unlocked most of their upgrades.

Sorry I couldn't fix it sooner, I ran into some stuff that didn't let me get back to the computer to figure out the problem.

Thanks again for the support


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It works now.. but when are u gonna make the computers a bit more challenging? Why does our max go to 100,000+ and theres only goes up to 15,000+.. kinda boring.. and when are you adding more cars? Sry, just been wondering, dont mean to sound so pushy about it.. lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> It works now.. but when are u gonna make the computers a bit more challenging? Why does our max go to 100,000+ and theres only goes up to 15,000+.. kinda boring.. and when are you adding more cars? Sry, just been wondering, dont mean to sound so pushy about it.. lol


 Not sure i know what you mean? Are you talking about the computers max hop score? Ive seen it hit more than 15000

New cars will be out soon, the game has only been out for a few weeks and I'm the only one working on it. I have some things I need to finish before I begin finishing the new cars.

1. Iphone version.
2. Make sure the Iphone version works as intended.
3. Fixes and new features for the phone versions.
4. Port this game version over to the website game.
5. Put out the new cars 1 by 1.

There are 5 cars planned to be released + more as long as the game is still popular enough for me to work on it.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea im talking about the max score, but its a trip cuz the computer hits back bumper as i do, but there "Al max" is only at around 11-15000, while mine always goes to either 90-100,000...i always win.. lol.. is there a way to make it a bit more difficult?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea im talking about the max score, but its a trip cuz the computer hits back bumper as i do, but there "Al max" is only at around 11-15000, while mine always goes to either 90-100,000...i always win.. lol.. is there a way to make it a bit more difficult?


Yeah that shouldn't be happening... Strange because it hits 100+ on my phone, but I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks bro.. i think thats how i was always able to win everything so fast.. dont get me wrong its not boring, but it just trips me out..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Thanks bro.. i think thats how i was always able to win everything so fast.. dont get me wrong its not boring, but it just trips me out..


Yeah its a bug. It happens on phone with a low fps(slower). The game does not have enough time in each frame to update both scores so it only updates yours. I fixed it now and I'm uploading a new version for it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New update (Version: 1.15):
Fixed Computer not recording its score on slower phones.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Alright!!! Thanks bro..Edit: went to market and theres no update..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Alright!!! Thanks bro..Edit: went to market and theres no update..


Yeah it takes a little bit for google to update it, should be up in a few minutes.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea probably... The game ssys theres an update, but i go to the market and nothing... Ill just wait it out..


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

On my phone the computer hits up in the hundreds


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> On my phone the computer hits up in the hundreds


Yeah the fix was only for slower phones. When its working the computer should be hitting in the 100's when your car is capable of hitting the same.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea but i have an evo, isnt that what u have lonn? Well anyways, yea its working good now.. but it just sucks that i unlocked everything.. but it feels good losing.. lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah there can be things running in the background or just something on the phone that causes it to go slow. Its fixed now though so it should br good on all phones.


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it working on iPhones!? Whats d name!?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The iPhone version should be out in a week or less.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

how do I get those pumps that are like 15k each??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> how do I get those pumps that are like 15k each??


Unlock them by hopping against the Computer then buy them in the store when they are available.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

oh alright


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

DRUID said:


> Unlock them by hopping against the Computer then buy them in the store when they are available.


 I've been whooping the computers ass and still haven't unlocked it ijs


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

You probably already unlocked, you just have to wait for it to be in stock in the hydraulic shop. If its one of the orange pumps its more rare so it doesn't drop that often.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

how come when I hop just regular the game don't lag n I can hit like 60-70k but when I hop for money it lags like crazy n I can barely hit 40


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Shouldn't make a difference, but the computer does get harder with the more money you get which means it tries to outperform you more often. Everytime the score updates on top it uses a bit more resources. Ill be tweaking the game more in the future so it can only get faster with future updates.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

dropped_97blazer said:


> how do I get those pumps that are like 15k each??


 15000??? Ive unlocked everything and ive never had a pump that expensive.. maybe the x-piston pump thats about 4800.. thats the highest one in prices.. and thats the pump with the orange outline.. theres such a pump thats 15000?


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

DRUID said:


> The iPhone version should be out in a week or less.


 Kool thanks bro!! I'll check back in a week, or if u can pm me with a link ! Thanks again !!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Version: 1.16


Fixed crash when using hydraulic power sliders.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> 15000??? Ive unlocked everything and ive never had a pump that expensive.. maybe the x-piston pump thats about 4800.. thats the highest one in prices.. and thats the pump with the orange outline.. theres such a pump thats 15000?


 idk thats what I wanna know lol this is where I heard it from


Yogi said:


> What is the best hopping pump. I have. The xtg elite piston pump what's better ? -LivinLowyogi


 how do I get that xtg elite piston pump???


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ever since the new update, i start hopping, or start cruising, go to the shop or even press a button at times.. the screen goes black, then i have to start over.. and why is it when i exit the game, it resets my phone, as if i just finished turning it on?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ever since the new update, i start hopping, or start cruising, go to the shop or even press a button at times.. the screen goes black, then i have to start over.. and why is it when i exit the game, it resets my phone, as if i just finished turning it on?


That don't sound right, I've tested it on multiple phones and have not run into that. Make sure you restart your phone and kill any background task. I haven't changed the game engine at all which would cause that type of a problem.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I submitted the IPhone version to apple and it should be out in the next few days. The version will be compatible with iPhone 3GS, IPhone4, IPhone4S, iPad, or IPod Touch 3 and IPod Touch 4.

It should be approved soon and will be up in the store immediately when its approved.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> That don't sound right, I've tested it on multiple phones and have not run into that. Make sure you restart your phone and kill any background task. I haven't changed the game engine at all which would cause that type of a problem.


 Yea ive done all that.. even turn off the phone and turn it back on.. the screen still turns black when i press a button.. idk.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea ive done all that.. even turn off the phone and turn it back on.. the screen still turns black when i press a button.. idk.


I was able to reproduce this on one of my phones, I'm looking for a fix for it now.

It's a bug with Single Pump cars. If you set the car to double pump it will work fine. I'm working on a fix right now and should have it fixed soon.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

All my cars are double, thats where i get the problems... I actually stopped playing cuz its not letting me hop or anything.. and its still doing that stuff where i lose everything on the car.. all the upgrades.. idk whats going on..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Version 1.17 - Fixed black screen when hopping single pump cars.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> All my cars are double, thats where i get the problems... I actually stopped playing cuz its not letting me hop or anything.. and its still doing that stuff where i lose everything on the car.. all the upgrades.. idk whats going on..


I pm you asking for some more info. I've had cars upgraded and havent lost any upgrades and double pump cars have been working fine in the last versions I've put out. I need some more info from you to see whats causing it to happen on your phone. Also if your re installing the game it would also remove your parts.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> All my cars are double, thats where i get the problems... I actually stopped playing cuz its not letting me hop or anything.. and its still doing that stuff where i lose everything on the car.. all the upgrades.. idk whats going on..


 Your losing parts mine shows I've bought hydraulic parts for cars I haven't shopped for


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Your losing parts mine shows I've bought hydraulic parts for cars I haven't shopped for


Yeah when you buy new cars right now the new car shows all the upgrades the current car has until the game is closed and reopened. I'll fix that on the next version.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

dropped_97blazer said:


> idk thats what I wanna know lol this is where I heard it from how do I get that xtg elite piston pump???


He is talking about the game on the main site, The main site have shops run by users that have their own line of custom pumps and parts.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DRUID said:


> Yeah when you buy new cars right now the new car shows all the upgrades the current car has until the game is closed and reopened. I'll fix that on the next version.


This is fixed in 1.18 now.


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

I just downloaded this but i cant get it to install in my phone what am i doing wrong?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

What kind of phone do you have? When you buy it there is a small delay before Google lets you download it. They want to make sure they charge your card first before they let the download begin.


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

samsung galaxy s. I go into the market and it says purchased. i click on ok and it says it will be downloaded but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SANCHEZ said:


> samsung galaxy s. I go into the market and it says purchased. i click on ok and it says it will be downloaded but it doesn't seem to be working


Pm me the name you used on the purchase and I'll look up the order.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Version: 1.19
Enabled upgrades for all cars.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Anything new?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm just waiting for the iPhone version to release before I start the next features and cars.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

DRUID said:


> I'm just waiting for the iPhone version to release before I start the next features and cars.


Waitin on that to


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The iPhone version should be out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

DRUID said:


> The iPhone version should be out Monday or Tuesday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

whens the iphone version hitting the streets?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Tonight or tomorrow morning hopefully. Apple is reviewing it right now. Worse case they reject it, but they approved the last one so it should be approved tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

When is the free version coming out so we can try out before we buy? U said it was gonna be out the week u started this thread and its been a while.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

baldylatino said:


> When is the free version coming out so we can try out before we buy? U said it was gonna be out the week u started this thread and its been a while.


Yeah i havent been able to focus on that version due to the work I'm doing on the other platforms. I have to work on what makes sense right now before I start work on that version which can actually lower the sales on the paid versions. I have new features and cars planned for the game so 2.99 for a lowrider app is a good price, especially when you consider how fast i try to fix bugs when they are found or add new features when users request them and they arent too hard to add. I've been building these lowrider games for years now and dont plan on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DRUID said:


> Tonight or tomorrow morning hopefully. Apple is reviewing it right now. Worse case they reject it, but they approved the last one so it should be approved tonight or tomorrow.


 Looks like this will probably be tomorrow because i doubt apple is still testing right now and the app is still in review.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

DRUID said:


> Looks like this will probably be tomorrow because i doubt apple is still testing right now and the app is still in review.


Damn this is taking awhile. I hope they are not waiting on Steve Jobs for final approval!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lol.. ^^^


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Iphone versions are now up:

Premium: (2.99)
20 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 15,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,500.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-premium/id477129651?ls=1&mt=8


Deluxe: (1.99)
10 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 10,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,000.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-deluxe/id477177596?ls=1&mt=8

Pro: (0.99)
5 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 5,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 500.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowrider-car-game-pro/id477183518?ls=1&mt=8

They may not show up immediately when you search for them, but they are live and are available at the links above. I also have a pending update to enable the upgrades on all the cars, so look out for that in the next day or two.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I will try to load it today.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought the iPhone one. First I got the free version and didn't like it. Then bought the .99 version it's ok but the buttons don't respond good. And you should make the hop button a lil biger it's way too small there's enough room on the bottom of the screen to put a slightly biger hop button


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

eric64impala said:


> I just bought the iPhone one. First I got the free version and didn't like it. Then bought the .99 version it's ok but the buttons don't respond good. And you should make the hop button a lil biger it's way too small there's enough room on the bottom of the screen to put a slightly biger hop button


the response from the buttons really depends on the speed of the phone. Make sure you close out any backgrouns apps on the iphone by double tapping the home button then closing out the apps still running, that would help with speed. What kind of phone do you have so i know which one needs a size adjustment? I dont have a free one....????


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

The high scores that are viewable and can be submitted, all those high scores are from mobile phones or from playing on an actual computer?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> The high scores that are viewable and can be submitted, all those high scores are from mobile phones or from playing on an actual computer?


From all phones at the moment not including the website.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

And another thing.. is there a way to reset everything and start from zero?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> From all phones at the moment not including the website.


How the hell do they get those high scores!!! Ive been trying for like ever.. lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> And another thing.. is there a way to reset everything and start from zero?


You can go into Settings --> Applications --> Find Lowrider Car Game --> Clear Data

That will clear everything out and make it the way it was when you first bought the game.



93Brougham530 said:


> How the hell do they get those high scores!!! Ive been trying for like ever.. lol


Well they reset every week so you'll get a better chance on Friday when they are cleared out.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I just got the app for iPhone 4 very fun but a little frustrating I'm not sure if the button is too small for my sausage finger or if it's running a little slow, it doesn't seem to react right away sometimes and I have to push buttons like 5 times b4 it will do what I want but I'm sure all the little bugs will be worked out. I've been waiting for a lowrider app for a long time. Good job


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> I just got the app for iPhone 4 very fun but a little frustrating I'm not sure if the button is too small for my sausage finger or if it's running a little slow, it doesn't seem to react right away sometimes and I have to push buttons like 5 times b4 it will do what I want but I'm sure all the little bugs will be worked out. I've been waiting for a lowrider app for a long time. Good job


I plan on making the buttons a little bigger in an update soon.

I'm actually thinking of removing the fl wheel, fr wheel, bl wheel and br wheel buttons. The only downside is its kinda confusing because they would just come back if you hit adjust, but from there I'm thinking of removing FL Wheel and FR Wheel so it will be a bit smaller.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Something must have been running on phone cause it's working now!! Bad ass Game


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> Something must have been running on phone cause it's working now!! Bad ass Game


Thanks!

I also just noticed how bad the buttons are on the Iphone 4. I just submitted an update to Apple with bigger buttons for the Iphone 4, and IPad. I also increased them a little on the 3GS.

That will be out as soon as Apple approves it.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Gas hopping would be easier if the steering and gas buttons switched places.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> Gas hopping would be easier if the steering and gas buttons switched places.


I thought about that, but steering is usually on the right. Another idea I had was to use a thumbstick instead of arrows and put them on both sides.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

DRUID said:


> I thought about that, but steering is usually on the right. Another idea I had was to use a thumbstick instead of arrows and put them on both sides.


That Would be cool, as far as the steering it makes sense to have it on the right side it's just hard to hit gas and switch being on same side cause my hand gets in the way....


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> That Would be cool, as far as the steering it makes sense to have it on the right side it's just hard to hit gas and switch being on same side cause my hand gets in the way....


I'm going to see if I can add a joystick which would be on both sides.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Right on!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

No new cars yet?


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> No new cars yet?


Druid is still workin on them from what I read on the site, ther gonna b sick when he releases them that's all I can say


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Hope so.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a problem saving my score for double pump keeps saying loading.....?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Have a problem saving my score for double pump keeps saying loading.....?


This is fixed now.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Anything new?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Anything new?


I'm working on adding joysticks right now and working on the other cars.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Thats coo bro... Cant wait to see what new stuff u have lined up...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Version 1.01 for the IPhone/IPad/IPod


1. Enabled upgrades for all cars. 
2. Increased Button Size.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

This upgrade work for android phones also?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> This upgrade work for android phones also?


No this update was to bring the Iphone version up to date with the Android.

Right now I'm working on adding a joystick for the driving controls and resizing the buttons better on all phones. I am also working on the new cars for all platforms.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a suggestion, maybe in paint section there could be a chrome and gold button I have a hard time trying to adjust it to look chrome or gold for rims and trim and susp...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Theres all kinds of things that would be great for this game, but one day at a time.. hope to see these updates soon in the next week or so..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android version 1.191:
1. New and Improved buttons in game and in shop screen.
2. Fixed a bug that causes cars to go out of control if you lock it up at full height.


Iphone update will be uploaded soon.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It has its glitches when hopping.. and around the arrows it has a grid/template # sign looking thing.. when i hop the car it doesnt get anywhere near back bumper or anything.. fyi..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> It has its glitches when hopping.. and around the arrows it has a grid/template # sign looking thing.. when i hop the car it doesnt get anywhere near back bumper or anything.. fyi..


The hopping didn't change just the button art, can you restart your phone, charge your battery and close out any background apps. The grid on the buttons is suppose to be there, they are separate buttons that line up to make a d-pad.

Thanks


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i figured it out right after i posted it.. my bad..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea i figured it out right after i posted it.. my bad..


No that's cool, thanks for the help. What do you think of the new buttons?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its coo bro.. im digging it.. it helps to buy stuff also.. one thing that would be coo is if the cars can go higher on the suspension when hopping or back bumper.. that would be coo..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Its coo bro.. im digging it.. it helps to buy stuff also.. one thing that would be coo is if the cars can go higher on the suspension when hopping or back bumper.. that would be coo..


Yeah that was meant for suspension 4. What I was going to do with that is allow people to kick the wheel back like if your going to flip it, but when the car is down.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I try to use suspension 4 on the hop or back bumper part and it goes back to 3.. it will be coo for that upgrade, and that be coo on the tires kicked back..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I have the HTC EVO 4G.. but i dont want to re-install.. not sure if its something i would have to pay for again..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> I have the HTC EVO 4G.. but i dont want to re-install.. not sure if its something i would have to pay for again..


No you wouldn't have to pay for it again, but it may wipe your cars. I'll have to run some test to confirm if it does or not.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

CovetedStyle said:


> I dont know about u bud but i got the iphone version and i stay on the bumper!!
> View attachment 398641
> 
> View attachment 398640
> ...


how did you get the gold accents on the green trey


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the game top double pump right here LivinLowyogi :wave:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How do u get the high scoores? I dont get to do it on suspension 3..


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

LONNDOGG said:


> how did you get the gold accents on the green trey


I made the goldish color and then put it on trim2 I believe.. Maybe trim1


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

93Brougham530 said:


> How do u get the high scoores? I dont get to do it on suspension 3..


I here you bro I'm on iPhone and it won't let me lock up higher than 3 for competion so I get like 96 something slamin the bumper but dudes are on top with 108 but in regular screen it wil stand on the bumper at 130 or so ........


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Iphone version 1.02:
1. New and Improved buttons in game and in shop screen.
2. Fixed a bug that causes cars to go out of control if you lock it up at full height.


The next update I have planned is adding online challenges and I'm still working on the new cars.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's my trey


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DELGADO58 said:


> Here's my trey


Looks good!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I wish there was an app for android to take snapshots of what u have on your screen on ur phone.. sucks...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

DELGADO58 said:


> Here's my trey


Online gaming will be coo stay ready homies


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> How do u get the high scoores? I dont get to do it on suspension 3..


Its all about timing and getting to know your ride


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

There is depending on the phone you have or if your rooted on my galaxy s2 i hold home and power just like the iphone


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

*on my galaxy s2*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> I wish there was an app for android to take snapshots of what u have on your screen on ur phone.. sucks...


best one is shoot me,theres a ton of them but the phone has to be rooted


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Its all about timing and getting to know your ride


Wish i could figure this out..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.192:

Improved Performance.


I found a bug that caused lag in the game the more you used the buttons. I'm uploading a fix for the Iphone now, but have to way for apple to review it.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


This game is tight!!


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks big difference since the update for Android


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Thanks big difference since the update for Android


Really? Acts the same to me..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im about to get a new phone.. will i have to pay for it again when i get the new phone?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Really? Acts the same to me..


It only affected some users.



93Brougham530 said:


> Im about to get a new phone.. will i have to pay for it again when i get the new phone?


It will let you download it again as long as you login to your phone with the same gmail account you have on the current one.


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now that I have this on my phone I don't even play on the CPU anymore


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> It only affected some users.
> 
> 
> It will let you download it again as long as you login to your phone with the same gmail account you have on the current one.



Yeah I saw it.... thanks..


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Think I just found a glitch if you have stock suspension and 3 wheel one side then lift the other side it will raise up like you have suspension 2


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is on Android I don't know about the iPhone


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Bumper!!


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

How do u get the Cadillac and how do u make the cars double pump instead of single many body know ....! Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Iphone Version 1.03: Improved Performance. (I found a bug that caused lag in the game the more you used the buttons.)


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Would it b possible to make so we can do house calls


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Would it b possible to make so we can do house calls


 Yeah the challenges would be the same as house calls. Thats something I'm working on right now and should have it out in the next version.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Will it b able to b against other users


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Will it b able to b against other users


Yeah it would be against users.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Coo


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I purchase more then one pump at a time ?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Can I purchase more then one pump at a time ?


Yea why wouldnt you be able too?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

when I play the game now and do a high score 160 whatever it disappears! Y is that?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> when I play the game now and do a high score 160 whatever it disappears! Y is that?


 Your account was flagged. I sent you a PM with instructions on how to unflag it.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea why wouldnt you be able too?


I just purchased the game still getting used to it. I tried to purchase multiple pumps at once but it won't let me...or is that what the x is for?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I just purchased the game still getting used to it. I tried to purchase multiple pumps at once but it won't let me...or is that what the x is for?


You need to assign the pumps by #'s, when u see a pump(s) u want, put them on the numbers u see.. 1&2 are front pumps, 3&4 are rear pumps, the x means u dont purchase anything..


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

DRUID said:


> Your account was flagged. I sent you a PM with instructions on how to unflag it.


I don't no how to do it...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> You need to assign the pumps by #'s, when u see a pump(s) u want, put them on the numbers u see.. 1&2 are front pumps, 3&4 are rear pumps, the x means u dont purchase anything..



Thanks homie...love this game. My sup.walked over to my desk while I was hopping my 63, the saw it and wanted to.try it lol ...awesome.game


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Got it on my piddy pad deuce, pretty cool game:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> I don't no how to do it...[/QUI think that's pretty f***** up than I paid my money for this game and I learned how to play it and I get !! flag me from a game on my score that's real shitty !!!!!!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> SWITCHMANLA said:
> 
> 
> > I don't no how to do it...[/QUI think that's pretty f***** up than I paid my money for this game and I learned how to play it and I get !! flag me from a game on my score that's real shitty !!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

What glitch is that ? Theres no glitch any body can do it !!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> What glitch is that ? Theres no glitch any body can do it !!!


'

A glitch would be a way for you to get a high score higher than anyone else by using something else other than hopping. If you have the Android version the update should be out today or tomorrow that will let you post your scores again.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Like I said there is no glitch ! !!I'm the switchman! what did you think I was not go figure it out !!! If we was at a real live car show you go kick me out because I beat everybody !!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> Like I said there is no glitch ! !!I'm the switchman! what did you think I was not go figure it out !!! If we was at a real live car show you go kick me out because I beat everybody !!!


It is a glitch, what your doing is not allowed in the game, but in this last phone version there is a bug that allows you to do it.
In a real life car show would you do what you do in the game to beat everybody? You need to relax its just a game.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

What am I doing. Can't help it if I beat you at your own game... Wow. I hope you I figure it out !!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

And when I do real car shows that's what I do whin!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

You are so right!!! It's a game!!!!!!!! You guyz act like we gettin pad 4 this shit!!!!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> You are so right!!! It's a game!!!!!!!! You guyz act like we gettin pad 4 this shit!!!!!


 Thanks for understanding, I'll put out the update some time today if your on the Android and the Iphone will have to wait until Apple approves it.


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not the only one going over 160" i am not a hacker or a game maker I paided for this game 6 times on all of my devices and I have got a lot of other people playing this game! In the real LOWRIDER LIFE ON THE STREETS YOU DON'T TELL WHAT'S IN YOUR PUMPS YOU JUST HOW YOU CARS !!! But on the real you made this game and I am playing it exactly the way you maid it!! It is just a madder if time befor everyone finger it out even you!! If you don't really know how I'm doing it tell me I'll put it on YOUTUBE go to youtube.com look for 2TALL THELOWRIDERGAME


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

MR2TALL said:


> I'm not the only one going over 110" i am not a hacker or a game maker I paided for this game 6 times on all of my devices and I have got a lot of other people playing this game! In the real LOWRIDER LIFE ON THE STREETS YOU DON'T TELL WHAT'S IN YOUR PUMPS YOU JUST HOW YOU CARS !!! But on the real you made this game and I am playing it exactly the way you maid it!! It is just a madder if time befor everyone finger it out even you!! If you don't really know how I'm doing it tell me I'll put it on YOUTUBE


Now this 110::, is it during a comp hop? How the hell do u get those inches up there?? Fuck man..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Version 1.193:
Fixed bug that allowed users to hop on top of other cars to get a higher score.
Fixed a bug that did not allow users to start a back bumper game with suspension 4.


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

DRUID said:


> Version 1.193:
> Fixed bug that allowed users to hop on top of other cars to get a higher score.
> Fixed a bug that did not allow users to start a back bumper game with suspension 4.


go to youtube look up 2TALL THELOWRIDERGAME


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

MR2TALL said:


> go to youtube look up 2TALL THELOWRIDERGAME


I don't see anything. PM me the link and I'll take a look.


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

I can play this game on anybodys device and hit 160"+ on any body's


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> Highest i ever went was 100'...


I can play this game on anybodys device and hit 160"+ on any body's


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

MR2TALL said:


> I can play this game on anybodys device and hit 160"+ on any body's


Ok


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

man this is some bullshit now !!!!!!


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

I think my phone can't handle it. Downloaded the app but stays on the unity logo forever and says creating physical world but never does anything else!:banghead:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

TAT2DAN said:


> I think my phone can't handle it. Downloaded the app but stays on the unity logo forever and says creating physical world but never does anything else!:banghead:


What kind of phone is it?


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> man this is some bullshit now !!!!!!


I know we need to find someone to make a better one THAY just took the fun out of this one!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

MR2TALL said:


> I know we need to find someone to make a better one THAY just took the fun out of this one!!


I build this game for lowriders to reflect what they do and the cars they build, I've been in lowriding since 95 and I have never seen anyone hop their car the way you hop yours in the game. If you think you can build a better game feel free and let me know when its out, I'll buy it and check it out.

I have lots of plans for this game and any other lowrider games in the future, but the hate sometimes gets overwhelming and I sometimes think why I continue and just move on to something else. I only look for the same respect and support I give lowriding, but maybe I'm not looking at it the way I should be.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

DRUID said:


> I build this game for lowriders to reflect what they do and the cars they build, I've been in lowriding since 95 and I have never seen anyone hop their car the way you hop yours in the game. If you think you can build a better game feel free and let me know when its out, I'll buy it and check it out.
> 
> I have lots of plans for this game and any other lowrider games in the future, but the hate sometimes gets overwhelming and I sometimes think why I continue and just move on to something else. I only look for the same respect and support I give lowriding, but maybe I'm not looking at it the way I should be.


Keep doing what your doing don't let the haters get to you let them make ther own game. Keep up the good work the game is legit


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

AZs finest13 said:


> Keep doing what your doing don't let the haters get to you let them make ther own game. Keep up the good work the game is legit


Thanks man! I appreciate the kind words. I don't plan on stopping just wanted to speak my mind. I don't think they realize I'm just one guy working on this game after I get home from work everyday. I have a 64 and a caprice I need to get done sitting in my driveway also which I would like to get back to eventually.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Haters will hate...keep designing..It's a great game


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

DRUID said:


> What kind of phone is it?


Samsung Gem from verizon.


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

DRUID said:


> I build this game for lowriders to reflect what they do and the cars they build, I've been in lowriding since 95 and I have never seen anyone hop their car the way you hop yours in the game. If you think you can build a better game feel free and let me know when its out, I'll buy it and check it out.
> 
> I have lots of plans for this game and any other lowrider games in the future, but the hate sometimes gets overwhelming and I sometimes think why I continue and just move on to something else. I only look for the same respect and support I give lowriding, but maybe I'm not looking at it the way I should be.


Man I like the game but you stoping me from playing the game the way it was made because of what somebody else saying !!! That's bs and you know it !! The first time I seen a score upon the 100s I'm like dam I got to figer out how THAY did that !! I spin more time playing this game then working and doing what I need to do .. i have been around lowriders from 1974 up until now In real life I have built cars form the ground up frame off to turn key by myself !! But like I was saying be4 man EVERBODY that playing this game is going to figer out how to do more then 110" it's just going to take some time for all of them don't you see EVERBODY is trying to that's way you are get all the ims and texts the updates are messing the game up the game was fine it's the player that can't play!!








MR2TALL said:


> Look at this. http://www.youtube.com/embed/VewFzhe6loI


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

That's real talk 2tall


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

TAT2DAN said:


> Samsung Gem from verizon.


Yeah the ram and processor on the phone hold you back a bit, but it should run. You may want to get a task manager app and close everything out before running the game, that may help.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Are u gonna add a feature for pinstripping, or gold/silver leafing designs and words.. that would be coo


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> Are u gonna add a feature for pinstripping, or gold/silver leafing designs and words.. that would be coo


And be able to change the carpet color !!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

MR2TALL said:


> 2TALL THELOWRIDERGAME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lG1P10kfa4&sns=tw


Wth? Why do the cars get off so fast? Mine works like if you were hoppin a car in real life... Is it different from ipad and android phones?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok...I'm pissed...bullshit upgrade. You need to install a break when you hop if your gonna disqualify people for hitting cars or walls so we can stop the car if It's about to do it...lost a lot of bets and upgrade because I won the hop or back bumper contest but my car hit the wall or another car at the last minute ...I've even stopped with 5 seconds left only to watch my car roll and hit the wall....need to fix this ASAP


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Man you need to install a break and that will fix it. Even if I park.carefully the car rolls and hits the wall...that's the down side to the realism you have when you hop in the game...install a break and you can keep.the wall and car check ..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Druid, why do the cars 2tall posted hop like that, is it because of the flipper installation? Or what? And also, what is the reason for having all the pumps for sale, like the regular pumps? Would there be a difference if we bought 5-6 at the same time? Whats all that for?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man you need to install a break and that will fix it. Even if I park.carefully the car rolls and hits the wall...that's the down side to the realism you have when you hop in the game...install a break and you can keep.the wall and car check ..


Thats the same issue i have, so i hust fuck around now, i lose more money hitting a wall since the car doesnt stay in one spot, then the comp actually winning, it frustrates me especially in the last 3 seconds when it accidentally hitz the wall.. shit is annoying..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

93Brougham530 said:


> Druid, why do the cars 2tall posted hop like that, is it because of the flipper installation? Or what? And also, what is the reason for having all the pumps for sale, like the regular pumps? Would there be a difference if we bought 5-6 at the same time? Whats all that for?


^^ no answer


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> ^^ no answer


There is a bug in the game that he is using to get more power in his car than what the game was designed for.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android version 1.196:
Fixed bug with power sliders.
Removed wall check when hopping.
Bets will be refunded if the cars collide and the hop is cancelled. 

The Iphone version is uploaded and should be live in a day or two.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> There is a bug in the game that he is using to get more power in his car than what the game was designed for.


Ohhhh... What about all the other pumps? Anything special about em? The ones that are between 300-800 bucks..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

DRUID said:


> Android version 1.196:
> Fixed bug with power sliders.
> Removed wall check when hopping.
> Bets will be refunded if the cars collide and the hop is cancelled.
> ...



Thank you! This game is addictive....


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ohhhh... What about all the other pumps? Anything special about em? The ones that are between 300-800 bucks..


They all have different amount of power. The orange ones are the best ones, but even those have different power levels.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Oh ok.. i thought if u combined em u would get a super piston pump or something.. yea i have all the orange ones, some blue and green..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Found new glitch in iPhone update went to change cars and my car and all the buttons disappear only leaving the street as a view have to reset game


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow this is some bullshit!!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> Wow this is some bullshit!!


Tell me about it


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> Found new glitch in iPhone update went to change cars and my car and all the buttons disappear only leaving the street as a view have to reset game


Only when you reset? Did the game load fine when you started? Which version do you have Pro, Deluxe or Premium?

Have you restarted your phone?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Are u gonna add a feature for pinstripping, or gold/silver leafing designs and words.. that would be coo


Yeah I have plans to add all that and interior customizing also.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> Found new glitch in iPhone update went to change cars and my car and all the buttons disappear only leaving the street as a view have to reset game


I just tried this on the version I uploaded to Apple yesterday and it didn't happen to me. If its a bug in the game it should be fixed as soon as apple approves this new version.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

DRUID said:


> Only when you reset? Did the game load fine when you started? Which version do you have Pro, Deluxe or Premium?
> 
> Have you restarted your phone?


I have premium and it was after the car flipped over onto the roof I hit reset and car disappeared like I said ya after reset game it's ok happened a few times now . and I have your newest update from yesterday or day 
before.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Just bought the game last night, pretty decent, I can't hop for shit. Not sure when I should hit the "front" button. I alway lose to the computer.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Just bought the game last night, pretty decent, I can't hop for shit. Not sure when I should hit the "front" button. I alway lose to the computer.


Just have to get the timing right, but also the more money you bet the harder it is to beat the computer car.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I notice that items disapear and come back later on, for example- I had one orange x series pump and was waiting to unlock another one but its gone now, so is a adex and comp cylinders I had. Still a great game and I think I might be able to hop my real car higher now. Its like practice with out burning up motors and noids


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

How come I can hop my car 104 inches sitting on the bumper in practice , but when I hop in competition the most I can get is 96 inches?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Psycho631 said:


> I notice that items disapear and come back later on, for example- I had one orange x series pump and was waiting to unlock another one but its gone now, so is a adex and comp cylinders I had. Still a great game and I think I might be able to hop my real car higher now. Its like practice with out burning up motors and noids


I buy that stuff as soon as it shows because of this....I may have one blue and one orange until another pops up.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

913ryderWYCO said:


> How come I can hop my car 104 inches sitting on the bumper in practice , but when I hop in competition the most I can get is 96 inches?


The height is limited when you hop against the computer.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I buy that stuff as soon as it shows because of this....I may have one blue and one orange until another pops up.


The shops restock every hour.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

DRUID said:


> The height is limited when you hop against the computer.


But the computer always can out hop you then . I always lose now , because the computer can hit 98 inches, and I'm limited to 96 ...not very fun


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

True^^^^^ as much as u can try to get a higher inch, they find ways to beat u.. lol.. i got the impala up to 99 inches, and last 5 seconds the computer got 100.. i was like really,.... Really... Damn.. lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

You can hit more than 96 when hopping the computer, but remember the more money you bet the harder the computer is.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yup.. i bet 15,000 and they hit easy 101 or 102... Rarely though..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yup.. i bet 15,000 and they hit easy 101 or 102... Rarely though..


Same here...I have yet to hit higher then 96 inches with 10k or more on the line...in practice I can sit it on back bumper with 3 or 4 hops , hitting 104 inches...why does it prevent me from hitting that high in.competition?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Same here...I have yet to hit higher then 96 inches with 10k or more on the line...in practice I can sit it on back bumper with 3 or 4 hops , hitting 104 inches...why does it prevent me from hitting that high in.competition?


Your suspension is not as high in the competition, when you start the competition the game will adjust the suspension lower for you and the AI.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

DRUID said:


> The shops restock every hour.


Its been 24 hours and has not restock yet


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Patience dude..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Psycho631 said:


> Its been 24 hours and has not restock yet


It restocks every hour, so every hour there is a chance of a orange item dropping in there. You just have to check it every once and a while to see if the part you want comes up.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

the game was cancelled because the car hit the wall or AI car. Please park carefully the next time you begin a hop. EPIC FAIL!!:banghead::dunno::nono:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

That shouldnt happen anymore.. lol at least not the wall.. you dont even lose money anymore..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The hop is cancelled if you hit the other car not the wall. If it was cancelled for hitting the wall then your not on the latest version.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

No new updates yet?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> No new updates yet?


I'm currently working on a 64 Impala and the 59 Impala. As soon as those are ready I'll be releasing those on all of the versions. For the phone version I am working on challenges.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice... Have you ever thought about adding bigger tires in the mix.. like same whitewall and all, just bigger 13 in tires for more of a boune.. sounds stupid, but just thought of it..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Nice... Have you ever thought about adding bigger tires in the mix.. like same whitewall and all, just bigger 13 in tires for more of a boune.. sounds stupid, but just thought of it..


I have thought about it in the past, but it would be a change in physics and performance, not just the looks of the wheels. I haven't added it until I determine how the gameplay and challenges against other users will be affected. It will probably be an upgrade in the future, but I don't know when exactly.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ohhhh... Thats coo then... Ive had this game for about 2 months i think, and i barely hit 100 inches, or whatever... Damn.. lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ohhhh... Thats coo then... Ive had this game for about 2 months i think, and i barely hit 100 inches, or whatever... Damn.. lol


Yeah it takes practice, but there are some people on the site that can hit high numbers. I think the best class is Single pump because in a challenge and on the street there is no limit and it really depends on how good you hit the switch, with a good double pump you can hit the bumper on 2 or 3 hits. There are a few people on the site that have hit in the 80's in single pump, but you also have to have the best equipment to be able to hit those inches.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

How can I get rid of some the cars I don't want? I bought a car cause I thought it was new and it turned out to be a car I had already. Also the picture for the body modifications is so dark, I can't see what they really are...this is android, HTC sensation.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> How can I get rid of some the cars I don't want? I bought a car cause I thought it was new and it turned out to be a car I had already. Also the picture for the body modifications is so dark, I can't see what they really are...this is android, HTC sensation.


I don't have a way of getting rid of cars other than replacing them with other ones by purchasing a new one. I'll brighten up the upgrade pictures on the next version I release.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

DRUID said:


> I don't have a way of getting rid of cars other than replacing them with other ones by purchasing a new one. I'll brighten up the upgrade pictures on the next version I release.


Sounds great, you couldn't get better feedback than from lil.? Is Luke to see you eventually take this to a game console. Also, how many cars are available


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im still waiting on the other cars..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

How soon do you.plan on.adding graphics to the paint jobs?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Sounds great, you couldn't get better feedback than from lil.? Is Luke to see you eventually take this to a game console. Also, how many cars are available


Unfortunately no, Layitlow and my website are the biggest traffic to lowrider games, but I'm working on some more sites that can bring in more traffic. I would like to bring it to consoles eventually, but it would require a lot more money in order to do that.



913ryderWYCO said:


> How soon do you.plan on.adding graphics to the paint jobs?


I wanted to add challenges first then move onto graphics, but its not that hard to do so it shouldn't be too long. I have promised the web site users new cars for a while now and I want to get that done first before committing myself to other parts, but I am also working on the graphics and challenges at the same time, just not 100% on it.



93Brougham530 said:


> Im still waiting on the other cars..


 Soon, the 64 is almost done then I'm finishing the 59.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

DRUID said:


> Unfortunately no, Layitlow and my website are the biggest traffic to lowrider games, but I'm working on some more sites that can bring in more traffic. I would like to bring it to consoles eventually, but it would require a lot more money in order to do that.
> 
> 
> I wanted to add challenges first then move onto graphics, but its not that hard to do so it shouldn't be too long. I have promised the web site users new cars for a while now and I want to get that done first before committing myself to other parts, but I am also working on the graphics and challenges at the same time, just not 100% on it.
> ...


Does the website have to buy the game or is it free on there to play
?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Does the website have to buy the game or is it free on there to play
> ?


Only if you want to buy more slots.


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

Still no free version on the iPhone 4.... Wanted to check it out before buying it, will there be a free lite version?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I need more cars.. lol.. not to ba a dick or anything bro, but its only 3 bucks for the premium version of it.. come on now.. really..its worth it..


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for a update.....


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea seriously.. lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea seriously.. lol


Game was fun at first....now I rarely play it..really needs an update.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I play it about once or twice a week.. come on druid..


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> I play it about once or twice a week.. come on druid..


A Druid not tripin he got are MONEY ALREADY


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

He's busy doing alot of stuff like making more cars and building his new site you all just need to be patient and let him work I doubt any of you are able to make a game like this so just be happy with what you have so far


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

AZs finest13 said:


> He's busy doing alot of stuff like making more cars and building his new site you all just need to be patient and let him work I doubt any of you are able to make a game like this so just be happy with what you have so far


Paying customers have a right to voice their opinion. We understand people get busy. I seriously doubt anyone is really upset. What we're saying is the game could really use an update, or additional features. What you're doing sir, is putting on your cape, and trying to play captain, when there is no one to save...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Paying customers have a right to voice their opinion. We understand people get busy. I seriously doubt anyone is really upset. What we're saying is the game could really use an update, or additional features. What you're doing sir, is putting on your cape, and trying to play captain, when there is no one to save...


Hahahaaa..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

To be honest, if I'm paying, and others are free, paying should take priority. I have never bought a game for my phone, but I did this one to help keep him motivated to keep furthering the game. It's a good game either way though.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

It takes time to complete the updates I'm currently working on. Trust me it's being updated, but remember I'm only one person working on this so it takes time to release updates. If I decide there will be no more updates I would let you guys know.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

DRUID said:


> It takes time to complete the updates I'm currently working on. Trust me it's being updated, but remember I'm only one person working on this so it takes time to release updates. If I decide there will be no more updates I would let you guys know.


Can't wait...can you give us an idea of what types if upgrades we can expect?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

DRUID said:


> It takes time to complete the updates I'm currently working on. Trust me it's being updated, but remember I'm only one person working on this so it takes time to release updates. If I decide there will be no more updates I would let you guys know.


Sounds good, love the game still. I'd still like to you make it to console eventually. By the time you get to console, maybe lowriding will be back full swing again.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Sounds good, love the game still. I'd still like to you make it to console eventually. By the time you get to console, maybe lowriding will be back full swing again.


I may put it out to consoles eventually, but it will be some time before it comes out on them.



913ryderWYCO said:


> Can't wait...can you give us an idea of what types if upgrades we can expect?


Multiplayer challenges and screenshots is what I'm working on now. I'm also working on a 64 Impala, but thats going to get release across all platforms when its ready.
After that the next update I want to add to it is murals and car clubs.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh yeah. How do I change the name of the cars from unnamed. All my cars are unnamed and I can't figure out where to change the name


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

leong357 said:


> Oh yeah. How do I change the name of the cars from unnamed. All my cars are unnamed and I can't figure out where to change the name


It prompts you when you save your high score.



leong357 said:


> Can't wait for the update!


I'm all done with it, but there is a bad bug in the game engine I use which is holding me back from releasing it. As soon as they fix that I'll be releasing it.

I may just release it on the Iphone for now because the bug only affects Androids.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

...


DRUID said:


> It prompts you when you save your high score.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Yeah release it for the iPhone!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Aint that about a bitch.. where is this update, u fix it yet..


Anyways, how the hell do u people get ur cars at 105.. shit is irritating me, still trying to figure this out..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

X64


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

any news on the update?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> any news on the update?


I'm still waiting on the fix for the game engine on the Android. I can release it now and it would work on most phones, but people with 3d phones would get mad and complain because it crashes right when it starts.

The Iphone update has been given to Apple and I'm waiting for them to approve it.

I also just uploaded a build to the Amazon App Store so it should also be available there in the next few days, but that does not have the multiplayer challenges yet until the Android bug is fixed.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

DRUID said:


> The Iphone update has been given to Apple and I'm waiting for them to approve it.


Amen to that!


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn,,, I broke my iPhone and bought a new one but now I have to start all over again with everything. I had on all my rides


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

What's te word on the update?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

leong357 said:


> What's te word on the update?


Just waiting on Apple to approve it.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> I'm still waiting on the fix for the game engine on the Android. I can release it now and it would work on most phones, but people with 3d phones would get mad and complain because it crashes right when it starts.
> 
> The Iphone update has been given to Apple and I'm waiting for them to approve it.
> 
> I also just uploaded a build to the Amazon App Store so it should also be available there in the next few days, but that does not have the multiplayer challenges yet until the Android bug is fixed.


What exactly are you updating? Cars? Multiplayer challenges? More parts? Diffrents modes?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The update details are:
*New Multiplayer Challenges: 
Hop against other users in your class and win one of 8 Championships. 
Take pictures of your car to display to other users. 
Fixes: 
Removed up and down buttons and added touch slider touch controls for shop and multiplayer screens. 
Fixed issue with Hollywood tops missing pillars. *

Apple is currently reviewing it so it should be available sometime today or tomorrow. The Android is still being held back by the bug in the game engine which I'm am waiting for them to fix, but I'm also looking into a work around to avoid the bug.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Iphone/Ipad version 1.50:
New Multiplayer Challenges: 
Hop against other users in your class and win one of 8 Championships. 
Take pictures of your car to display to other users. 
Fixes: 
Removed up and down buttons and added touch slider touch controls for shop and multiplayer screens. 
Fixed issue with Hollywood tops missing pillars.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Aint that about a bitch..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Aint that about a bitch..


Yeah I know, I have an android myself and also can't play the new version until the bug is fixed. I estimated that it would be around 80 to 90 people that wouldn't be able to play If I release the game with the bug and I would rather release it where it works on everyone's phone.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i know bro.. im just talking shit.. lol..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea i know bro.. im just talking shit.. lol..


Thats cool, hopefully I get the Android version out soon then you guys can compete with these IPhone users to see who is the better hopper in each class/suspension.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Needs some background musicuffin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android version 1.197:
Resolved issue with game crashing when running Android Ice Cream 4.0 and above.
Fixed issue with Hollywood tops missing pillars.
Next Update will include Multiplayer Challenges.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Good thing i never used hollywood tops.. lol..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Tried to update and cant.. wonder y


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mine updated no problem but don't seam like it will connect me to hop someone lol maybe no body updated yet ?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> Android version 1.197:
> Resolved issue with game crashing when running Android Ice Cream 4.0 and above.
> Fixed issue with Hollywood tops missing pillars.
> Next Update will include Multiplayer Challenges.


Read the last line bro.. lol


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

My update won't allow me to save my score


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

What did you do to the buttons? Its hard to hop the car or raise it and lower it..


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

My update still says update


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

93Brougham530 said:


> Read the last line bro.. lol


I didn't read that just saw the button for it on the update lol makes sence


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> What did you do to the buttons? Its hard to hop the car or raise it and lower it..


I didn't change the buttons. I just tried it on mine and it's working fine. Maybe try restarting your phone?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> My update won't allow me to save my score


IPhone or android? What class was it for?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I did that already, still hard to play.. but on my android also, it says update when trying to keep score


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> I did that already, still hard to play.. but on my android also, it says update when trying to keep score


I didn't make any changes to the actual game, I just applied an update that would allow other users phones to load the game.

You should all be able to save your score now.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

DRUID said:


> I didn't make any changes to the actual game, I just applied an update that would allow other users phones to load the game.
> 
> You should all be able to save your score now.


Any word on new cars? Graphics?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

leong357 said:


> Any word on new cars? Graphics?


The graphics will be in the next update after the multiplayer(SPELL FIX) update. I'm still working on the 5 new cars.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.2:
*New Multiplayer Challenges*:
Hop against other users in your class and win one of *8 Championships*.
Take pictures of your car to display to other users.
Fixes:
Removed up and down buttons and added touch slider touch controls for shop and multiplayer screens.
Resolved issue with game crashing when running Android Ice Cream 4.0 and above.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Why does it keep saying my opponent didnt hop how do u win. A challenge ?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Why does it keep saying my opponent didnt hop how do u win. A challenge ?


It's turn based so you have to wait for the other person to hop then the results will be displayed in the multiplayer screen.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its doesnt even let me play anyone, says i need to save a car, but when i try it, it says no internet connection or something.. ???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Its doesnt even let me play anyone, says i need to save a car, but when i try it, it says no internet connection or something.. ???


Try using WIFI instead of your 3G connection.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android version 1.21:
Fixed issue that did not allow some users to save their cars in multiplayer.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Why is it hard to scroll down and see the challengers?? And another thing, i have a lincoln im using to hop, but i want to change car, and when i do the whole snapshot thing, its times out, how can i switch the cars?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Why is it hard to scroll down and see the challengers?? And another thing, i have a lincoln im using to hop, but i want to change car, and when i do the whole snapshot thing, its times out, how can i switch the cars?


If your connection is slow it will timeout before it can update your car on the server. If you use WiFi it will be faster.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Tried wifi and it kept telling me timed out.. blahhh


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Tried wifi and it kept telling me timed out.. blahhh


It did let you save it at some point right? I just tried it on a few phones and its working for me. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Evo... But the firat car i saved was regular 3g connectin


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

93Brougham530 said:


> Evo... But the firat car i saved was regular 3g connectin


I think the problem is the special character in your car name which I allowed before, but now that I save an image with the car name I decided to reduce problems in the future I am only allowing letters, numbers and spaces for the name. Unfortunately it did not notice that your car has a special character to ask you to change it. I'm uploading a fix for that and a few other things sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.22:*
Faster Car saving in Multiplayer.
Faster Scrolling in Multiplayer car list.
Fixed issue with special characters in car names.
Increased multiplayer server time out.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im wondering why my scrolling doesnt work.. pos


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Im wondering why my scrolling doesnt work.. pos


Not sure why it wouldn't... what kind of phone is it?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Anything new?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

How do iget the antennas for the back of the impalas?


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone who has tried BlackBerry/RIMs lowrider app?

Can be downloaded here:
http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/86889/?lang=en

-I will soon have my new BB and I'm really excited to try this app!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Anything new?


I'm working on new car models right now.



leong357 said:


> How do iget the antennas for the back of the impalas?


You have to buy the molding pieces which add to the moldings of the car. Different molding sets end up with different combinations. You have to test it out to see which combination is better for you.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Why is their no suspension 3 double pump champ yet I have over 35 ranked wins in this category?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LONNDOGG said:


> Why is their no suspension 3 double pump champ yet I have over 35 ranked wins in this category?


You have to have 5 wins in a row then challenge somebody in that class/suspension that is eligible. You'll get messages when your eligible telling you to find the right challenger. There more info if you press help in the game.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LONNDOGG said:


> Why is their no suspension 3 double pump champ yet I have over 35 ranked wins in this category?


You must be leapinlonnie lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We should do a roll call on here for all the layitlow people who hop on the game.

We can see eachothers cars bit cant talk on there. Still alot of fun tho .

Much props druid


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> You must be leapinlonnie lol


Yeah 85 wins lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> We should do a roll call on here for all the layitlow people who hop on the game.
> 
> We can see eachothers cars bit cant talk on there. Still alot of fun tho .
> 
> Much props druid


Thanks! I have thought about adding a chat section or maybe a comment box for challenges that you can send messages with in a challenge.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey I don't have a gold pump next to my name in the car hop what's up with that. Lol only in challenge


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LONNDOGG said:


> Yeah 85 wins lol


Man bro watdahell you got in that black lincoln lol jus kiddin. Soon as I get my lincoln workin rite ima get back ya (HAVIK)



Hey druid Im wanting to change my name back to Luxman on the game anyway to do it without master reset? Also I bought clyinders and hose and fittings for my caprice ( front left) and they never showed up on there


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Man bro watdahell you got in that black lincoln lol jus kiddin. Soon as I get my lincoln workin rite ima get back ya (HAVIK)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey druid Im wanting to change my name back to Luxman on the game anyway to do it without master reset? Also I bought clyinders and hose and fittings for my caprice ( front left) and they never showed up on there


I haven't heard of any issues where the upgrades don't show up. Did you reset the game after buying them? It could also be if you didn't have enough cash.

Unfortunately I don't have logs setup on the phones so I can only guess what happened.




LONNDOGG said:


> Hey I don't have a gold pump next to my name in the car hop what's up with that. Lol only in challenge


The champions have the gold pump next to their name. So far I have 1 championship and there are a few people with others. I did just challenge 2 champions to take their titles though, so maybe I'll have 3 in a day or two.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah you challenge me but you didn't get that I'm suspension 4 single pump champ I should have more but they don't show up I will say I'm hopping for a vacant title but when I win I see nothing and my gold pump is there in the challenge section but I saw yours even in the car hop section next to your name


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Had two cars on the android version, put verts on them now they both have no rims and went back to suspension 1 and batteries one. Also piston pumps are gone, wth?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RAGTOPROY said:


> Had two cars on the android version, put verts on them now they both have no rims and went back to suspension 1 and batteries one. Also piston pumps are gone, wth?


I haven't made any changes to the game, but the way your describing it makes it sound like you bought a car and saved it over that car slot.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

naw same cars, same colors, same names, ....different items. it even added the swivel seats to one car.....i like stock buckets though lol. I wound up starting completely over, try it one more time lol. I only had 3 cars if that hepls on evo as well


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RAGTOPROY said:


> naw same cars, same colors, same names, ....different items. it even added the swivel seats to one car.....i like stock buckets though lol. I wound up starting completely over, try it one more time lol. I only had 3 cars if that hepls on evo as well


I have a version coming out soon with some fixes, I'll see if I see anything that may cause this.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.23:
Added Champions sub category in challenge screen.
Improved Scrolling speed in menus.
Resolved freezing issue when going into shop sections on some devices.



RAGTOPROY said:


> naw same cars, same colors, same names, ....different items. it even added the swivel seats to one car.....i like stock buckets though lol. I wound up starting completely over, try it one more time lol. I only had 3 cars if that hepls on evo as well


Sorry I wasn't able to reproduce this to figure out the problem, but hopefully it doesn't happen again in this new version. I did notice on the Evo 4G it was lagging in the shop menus and that could have caused it.


----------



## Alexander_john (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,
Good, now I will try these applications on my mobile,
As i love video games,so surly I will try these applications.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I cant scroll through any of the challengers on the user list. I havent been able to for months now, but now it doesnt move at all..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I cant scroll through any of the challengers on the user list. I havent been able to for months now, but now it doesnt move at all..


 What kind of phone do you have? Did you update to the latest version? What about the other menus, can you scroll in them?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Htc evo 4g


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Htc evo 4g


I uploaded another version right now to try to help with the speed issue. If that doesn't fix it, I'll keep looking into why the game goes slow on the Evo 4G. Most of the bugs I hear from the Evo4G have to do with it going so slow.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

good to go now


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

i had evo as well lol


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

oh and ummm nice game!!!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RAGTOPROY said:


> oh and ummm nice game!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Game is awesome. Are there any intentions of adding any new cars in the near future?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Zoom said:


> Game is awesome. Are there any intentions of adding any new cars in the near future?


Yeah I just have to find some time to work on them. Next car is a 64 Impala then a 59 Impala.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android version 1.25:*
Performance fixes.
Added option to disable AI car to improve game speed.
Improved scrolling on all phones and devices.
Resolved issue which caused buttons not to show up on some phones.

Evo 4G users should have a better experience now, but the phone is still slow so its not as fast as the others. As I release new updates I'll see what else I can tweak to make it run faster on low end phones.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Version 1.26:*
Fix issue when trying to buy cars.
Performance fixes.
Added option to disable AI car to improve game speed.
Improved scrolling on all phones and devices.
Resolved issue which caused buttons not to show up on some phones.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Working really well now.. just waiting on the new cars


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Is there some way you can can add a sound volume to mute the sounds the car makes when its hopping? I try to listen to music and i have to listen to the car hop while im listening to music..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

87cutty530 said:


> Is there some way you can can add a sound volume to mute the sounds the car makes when its hopping? I try to listen to music and i have to listen to the car hop while im listening to music..


You don't like to hear the car hop while listening to music? Jk


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Zoom said:


> You don't like to hear the car hop while listening to music? Jk


I know rite?? I love that shit lol. Also helps catch licks and keep rythm when hopping . . .

Im out for stage 3 double pump champ who want sum???


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Any werd on the 64, 59?


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the app needs new rides


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## 85 Eldo (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish.I was a lil bit taller... Lol


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

????


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Wish I had a 64 impaler. Lol


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

We getting anything new?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Most likely, but I have a few projects I'm working on that are ahead in line.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

how do you put graphics on the car


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

DRUID said:


> Most likely, but I have a few projects I'm working on that are ahead in line.


When is the Android update coming?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

What gives? I cant play the game anymore!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> What gives? I cant play the game anymore!!


Nothing has changed.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It just stays stuck on "looking for an existing session".. im not sure why.. i havent changed or done anything..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> It just stays stuck on "looking for an existing session".. im not sure why.. i havent changed or done anything..


Did you get an update on your phone?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I deleted it, then re-installed.. sucks but oh well..


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

I got the premium one worked fine but now the hops in slow motion and freezes i have alot of memory and on both my phone n sd card and i have no other apps running still stalls . like the game any.way of.fixing this problem i have an android phone


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

showoff85 said:


> I got the premium one worked fine but now the hops in slow motion and freezes i have alot of memory and on both my phone n sd card and i have no other apps running still stalls . like the game any.way of.fixing this problem i have an android phone


That really depends on the phone. Some phones have older generations CPU/GPU that will make the game run slow. The amount of space you have doesn't affect the game as much, but if the CPU/GPU can't handle it then it will run slow.

Post up your phone and I'll tell you for sure if thats the case.


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

I have the samsung droid charge


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

It was working fine when i.first got the game but now it stalls alot . was working fine in tha beging


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

showoff85 said:


> It was working fine when i.first got the game but now it stalls alot . was working fine in tha beging


i havent updated the game for a long time so nothing has changed.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Update it already!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Update it already!


Theres nothing to update at the moment. There are new cars coming, but haven't had time to work on it.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Any new backgrounds as well? U still working on the patterns, pinstriping and all? It be cool if u can put club plaques in the back also..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

???????


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I paid more for this game than any of them other games, for what, I'm not sure. I thought I was supporting you ie: paying you to spend time to make this game better.


----------



## Joker510 (Jul 20, 2011)

fun games


----------



## Joker510 (Jul 20, 2011)

works best on itouch 4th gen


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

It lite weight cool


----------



## MR2TALL (Sep 8, 2007)

THE GAME WAS GOOD ! THIS DUDE FUCKED IT UP!! I HAD EVERYBODY PLAYING THIS GAME!!! ME AND SWITCHMAN !!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

What's changed, I ain't seen shit new.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

I got a brand new in its sealed box iPhone 4s for sale or trade ! Pm me prefer someone in la county


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Update 1.30
Custom Paint Job Shop Update


1. Added Custom Paint Job shop. The shop will only appear when their are murals available.
3. Upgraded Paint options.
4. Resolved scores staying stuck on screen.
5. Fixed time out issue when going into Multiplayer.
6. Added status text to show what Multiplayer loading.
7. Fixed grill clipping issue on Car 4.
8. Fixed missing grill pieces on Car 3.
9. Fixed issue where tires would not load after purchase.
10. Fixed issue where users would be unable to challenge.



Lowrider Game/Site Update/Car Browser Version 1


Lowrider Game update: 1. Prep game for new cars.
2. Added security to prevent users from copying paint jobs. 3. Fixed issue with Vougue tires.
4. Fixed grill clipping issue on Car 4.
5. Fixed missing grill pieces on Car 3.


Car Browser Version 1:
1. You can now view cars in game for the following categories:
1. Car Auctions.
2. Car of the Month Entries.
3. Car of the Month Winners.


Site Update:
1. Added option in My Car page to sell murals to mobile users. (See below for more details)
2. Reduced 1 requirement for opening a shop.


You can now sell custom paint jobs and murals to mobile users. This feature can also be used to transfer your own murals to your mobile phone if you already own the app.
We have 3 options when selling murals which are:
1. One time sale up to 12,000 per mural.
2. 2 day sale with your mural available every 6 hours which will pay 20% per sale.
3. 1 week sale with your mural available every 6 hours which will pay 10% per sale.
The longer your custom paint job is on the more money your profile can make.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Quick question, so you cant win the murals, you have to make your own from your website?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

You can buy them if another user on the website puts them up. There all custom made by users on the site.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it's a cool game - what other new cars are you adding? What about an elco?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I bought a custom paint from someone who made one, now when i want to change the color, it wont let me... why?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I bought a custom paint from someone who made one, now when i want to change the color, it wont let me... why?


The person that made the paint job probably has a main color to it which can't be changed.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> I think it's a cool game - what other new cars are you adding? What about an elco?


Not sure yet.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

How do you have the cars lock up from the rear stay at the height that you adjust it to? When I adjust the back to height I want it lowers by itself - is there any tricks?


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

What about adding trucks?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> How do you have the cars lock up from the rear stay at the height that you adjust it to? When I adjust the back to height I want it lowers by itself - is there any tricks?


When you hop against the Computer to make cash there is a height limit. You can always challenge someone in multiplayer and hope at whichever height you choose.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> What about adding trucks?


Depends on how popular the game gets. If the demand is there then I'll add more features and cars to the game.


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.32
1. Updated game engine to work with more devices.
2. Added better slider to paint interface.

Those of you with older devices:
I added better shaders which will give your cars reflection like the higher end devices, but if your phone can't handle it you can set your paint to dull to increase performance.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.33


Small fix for users unable to buy custom paint jobs.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT... Bad ass game


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

How can you get a double pump car?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> How can you get a double pump car?


Assign one pump per wheel.

Example: pump 1 to fl wheel and pump2 to fr wheel.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

So you can convert a single into a double pump?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> So you can convert a single into a double pump?


Yeah you can convert any car from a single to a double or from a double to a single, but you have to upgrade the pumps to make sure it actually makes a difference.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.34


Fixes:
1. Resolved issue where cash would not display.
2. I've received a few complaints on bets, but have not been able to reproduce it. I made changes to the code.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

What is the best combination to hit the highest? I see others getting some serious height but I get close but can hit that high.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> What is the best combination to hit the highest? I see others getting some serious height but I get close but can hit that high.


What are you hitting on what class? The orange pumps are the best and also make sure you upgrade your parts like Adex, Springs, Fittings, Cylinders, Batteries....


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got The game played for a while but it froze.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - great game - can you change the virtual area - the city look - maybe a hopping pit at a car show - but I am enjoying the game!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Just got The game played for a while but it froze.


Maybe try restarting your phone.... What kind of phone do you have?



Avila said:


> Hey Druid - great game - can you change the virtual area - the city look - maybe a hopping pit at a car show - but I am enjoying the game!


Maybe in a future version. The very first version had a hopping pit, but it was never used. It was just faster for people to hop right there on the street.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

DRUID said:


> Maybe try restarting your phone.... What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> 
> iPad it started working thanks


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

Im.the king of the streets !! Haha


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Challeng I hear... Druid Thanks for a bad ass game...


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

Im addicted !! haha


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

You should add a gas hopping contest?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.35
Fixes:
1. Resolved game crash when loading on some phones.
2. Resolved broken buttons when trying to reset in hop.
Reflective Chrome should be FFFFFF


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

IPhone/IPad/IPod update 1.55:
Custom Paint Job Shop Update 


1. Added Custom Paint Job shop. The shop will only appear when their are murals available. 
3. Upgraded Paint options. 
4. Resolved scores staying stuck on screen. 
5. Fixed time out issue when going into Multiplayer. 
6. Added status text to show what Multiplayer loading. 
7. Fixed grill clipping issue on Car 4. 
8. Fixed missing grill pieces on Car 3. 
9. Fixed issue where tires would not load after purchase. 
10. Fixed issue where users would be unable to challenge.


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Answer ur phone


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid - I did the update - now my paint colors are different - how can I fix it - are there certain codes that need to be entered? The color for my cars changed.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an iPhone


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> I have an iPhone


There is a color difference when you have reflection on and off. If you turn it off that will probably put it the way you had it before, but with on it has a reflection to it so its a bit darker. What color are you trying to do? Chrome looks better when its FFFFFF with reflection on.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok cool I will try it


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

I got the update and still can't challenge its telling me I need to update?????
It's on ipad


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> I got the update and still can't challenge its telling me I need to update?????
> It's on ipad


What version does it say when you first open the app?


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

1.54


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> 1.54


Restart your IPAD and try updating through the app store again. The latest version is 1.55.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android version 1.36:
1. Fixed issue where users without online account could not see custom paint jobs in the shop.
2. Fixed multiple car model clipping issues

The custom paint job bug is still an issue on the Iphone, but a simple work around is to go to Multiplayer and create an account before trying to buy a paint job.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

IPhone/IPad version 1.56:
1. Fixed issue where users without online account could not see custom paint jobs in the shop.
2. Fixed multiple car model clipping issues


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - have you noticed that the Cadillac cars have been altered - they come up weird - bumpers and tops - how can you fix?


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

*^^^yeah my vert lac has hard top moldings^^^^


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll check it out.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - have you noticed that the Cadillac cars have been altered - they come up weird - bumpers and tops - how can you fix?


What problems do you see with the bumpers and tops? I want to make sure I'm not missing something.

The problems I see are:
the right side molding under the top is hidden behind the top.
The molding on the bumper is part of the bumper.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Buy it Druid!!!!!!! Now! !!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DRUID said:


> What problems do you see with the bumpers and tops? I want to make sure I'm not missing something.
> 
> The problems I see are:
> the right side molding under the top is hidden behind the top.
> The molding on the bumper is part of the bumper.


I found the problem. I'll submit a new version to google/apple and post here when they approve it.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

DRUID said:


> I found the problem. I'll submit a new version to google and post here when they approve it.


Ok thanks for your quick response!


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool thanks - I love the game - I got others hook too


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Wow really?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

EL Presumido said:


> Ok thanks for your quick response!





Avila said:


> Cool thanks - I love the game - I got others hook too


Thanks for the support! I have some new features coming out soon.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

IPhone/IPad version 1.57:
*Resolved multiple car model issues.*


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Are we able to do the upgrade now?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Are we able to do the upgrade now?


Should be available by now.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Been trying to update im at 156


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Been trying to update im at 156


Its been up since last night. What version do you have? Premium? Are you using the appstore to update it?


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Premium 
The cars look fixed


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Premium
> The cars look fixed


Yeah everything should be good now, but let me know if you notice any other issues.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I updated the page that is used to upload murals to mobile users to make them easier to upload.


You no longer need to have a web account in order to upload murals. The templates and form is right on the page. You will still need to take a screenshot of the mural, but the page will tell you after you submit your template:
http://www.thelowridergame.com/mobilepaintjobs/mobilepaintjob.php


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

My app wont work... can you help?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Latins Finest said:


> My app wont work... can you help?


Answer your phone...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i have it on my htc android, how do i take a pic???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

alex75 said:


> i have it on my htc android, how do i take a pic???


If you go to multiplayer and set your multiplayer car it will automatically save a screenshot to your phone images on some phones. If your phone does not support it then you can probably take a screenshot using your phone. Phones have different key combinations you have to use to take a screenshot, but its usually hold home then press power.

More ways here:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-galaxy-s3-note-2-android/
http://www.howtogeek.com/121133/how-to-take-screenshots-on-android-devices-since-4.0/


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm working on the following for the next update:
Car Clubs.
Increase Brightness.

Car Murals are currently enabled in the game, but it is all user generated so its up to you guys to go on there and make the murals.
http://www.thelowridergame.com/mobilepaintjobs/

I'm going to add an option for users that upload their murals on the site to make them available to mobile users also in the next few weeks. Hopefully that will give the mobile users access to more murals.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

cool thanks i will try right now:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Is that you trying to say you want bikes in the game also?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

New, never opened. T mobile 4g.
590.00 takes it. Send pm


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

To those of you that don't read the description of the app and reviews: (This also applies to the main site)


Notes for some of the the reviewers:
Car parts are rare depending on the part it may not show up in the shop as often as others. At the moment the game will not tell you when you have finished unlocking all the parts, but that will be in the next update.
Murals are user generated although I have put up a few. All instructions are on http://www.thelowridergame.com/mobilepaintjobs/ This link also appears in the game. When a user does upload a mural they decide how long it will be available.
The larger the cash bet the harder it is to beat the AI. That is by design.


We appreciate the support and I try to release updates as soon as I can. I am one developer that works on the entire mobile game and website, but still work a regular job that takes up most of my time. Please be patient, I do receive your feedback and make tickets for the features and cars you request. I do plan on eventually adding all the requested features and cars.


I get messages in my email every few days asking why I don't have more developers working on the app and most users believe this is a company working on the game, but its really just me and I unfortunately can't dedicate the time I would like to put into the game. With time the site and app will have the features and cars every wants in the game, but its just going to take some time.


If you like the game in the market please take some time to rate it.


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

Last night I accidently made my caddy a vert. Anyway to get the hardtop back??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

barrera719 said:


> Last night I accidently made my caddy a vert. Anyway to get the hardtop back??


Go into the restoration shop and buy the "Full Top" upgrade when it becomes available. That or buy a sunroof, hollywood top, rag top, or a back sunroof and it will replace the vert.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android update 1.37


Added 64 Impala
AI will now load random paint and upgrades
Added Options menu
Added Glossy paint jobs and new Reflective textures. You may need to change your car paint
Added Sky texture
Huge performance upgrades on multiple devices
Added different wheel extensions options
Added Brightness options. Increasing your phone brightness is better, but this works also
Added option to clear data
Added different performance options in options menu
Added report a bug and help menu
Keyboard Support


Like the app? Then please rate us as that encourages us to develop further.















Update to the web version will be out soon.
Update for Iphone will also be out soon.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I likes.. diggin the new features.. just dont know what that means on the car textures? For performance?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I like that the chrome looks like chrome.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Android Version 1.40:
Fixed top color bug and other top bugs.
Fixed screenshot bug (1.38)
Fixed button bug (1.39)


Android Version 1.37 notes:
Added 64 Impala
AI will now load random paint and upgrades
Added Options menu
Added Glossy paint jobs and new Reflective textures. You may need to change your car paint
Added Sky texture
Huge performance upgrades on multiple devices
Added different wheel extensions options
Added Brightness options. Increasing your phone brightness is better, but this works also
Added option to clear data
Added different performance options in options menu
Added report a bug and help menu
Keyboard Support


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I likes.. diggin the new features.. just dont know what that means on the car textures? For performance?


The game has a feature that lets you add car patterns/Murals/Pinstripping, but it requires a PC to upload them. When a car has those murals it reduces the speed of the game if your phone can't take it. That option will disable that feature so it does not load the murals/patterns/pinstripping so that the game runs smooth.



Pop Top Regal said:


> I like that the chrome looks like chrome.


Yeah it looks a lot better than the last version.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I uploaded 1.58 to the Apple App Store which has all the new features that the Android has. I'll post when Apple approves that version and its up in their store.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

My phone automatically updated. I had to play with the paint but it looks good


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Scotty (Apr 4, 2013)

how do you change the font on the game?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mr. Scotty said:


> how do you change the font on the game?


Which font? I don't think I have any section where you change the font.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wish the PC version looked like that...wow


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - how can you restore the paint if you purchase a mural? 

Also when will the apple version be available?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - how can you restore the paint if you purchase a mural?
> 
> Also when will the apple version be available?


Apple has been reviewing the IOS version for a day now. Hopefully it gets approved today.

For now to remove any unwanted murals, go back into the mural shop and buy one of the blank murals.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

I did that but it changed the color of the car and I don't know how to restore it. If I try and change it - it won't take the update.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> I did that but it changed the color of the car and I don't know how to restore it. If I try and change it - it won't take the update.


The update is out so you can go to the options screen instead and clear the mural through there.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad version 1.58*:

Added 64 Impala
AI will now load random paint and upgrades
Added Options menu
Added Glossy paint jobs and new Reflective textures. You may need to change your paint
Added Sky texture
Performance upgrades for all devices.
Added different wheel extensions options
Added Brightness options. Increasing your phone brightness is better, but this works also
Added option to clear data
Added different performance options in options menu
Added Contact form and help menu
Keyboard Support


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Lowrider19 said:


> Wish the PC version looked like that...wow


*Web Lowrider Game 3.10*

1. Added Glossy paint jobs and new Reflective textures. You may need to change your paint.
2. Added Color wheel to paint section.
3. AI will now load random paint and upgrades.
4. Added Options menu with brightness option.
5. Performance Update.
6. Fixed various car model bugs.
7. Fixed bug that cause AI to jump out of control.
8. These changes have also been added to the carbrowser page.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Patterns or mural paint jobs do not work on iPhone just makes the car all red and white blotchy and you can't restore paint back to normal .....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Also when you tone down the gloss on a paint job and pay for it after you turn off game and come back its highly reflective again


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the update 
Now let's get the 59 done.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> Patterns or mural paint jobs do not work on iPhone just makes the car all red and white blotchy and you can't restore paint back to normal .....


I think the murals are broken on the Iphone version. I'm looking into it. For now you can clear them out by going to options then clear car data and only pick the mural you want to clear out.



rollindeep408 said:


> Also when you tone down the gloss on a paint job and pay for it after you turn off game and come back its highly reflective again


Not sure on this one. I tried it and it worked fine. Here are the steps I took, but let me know if you did something different:
Start with normal car.
changed paint to reflective blue.
restart phone to make sure everything was set and it came back with reflective blue
Changed it to glossy 15% then restarted phone again.
It came back normal as glossy 15%. Keep in mind the higher the glossy you set the more chrome it looks.

Also submit a bug report in the game so I can check your error details.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Love the update
> Now let's get the 59 done.


I think theres a few bugs I have to work out then I'll be back on the 59. I have a few other cars also that are almost done, but the 59 is the closest.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe add a Chome rack for the ragtop option?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Maybe add a Chome rack for the ragtop option?


I actually have the logic in there to show a chrome rack with the top halfway up, but I never actually finished adding it. I'll probably add it in the future, but probably won't be for a while until I'm done with everything else I'm working on.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

DRUID said:


> I think the murals are broken on the Iphone version. I'm looking into it. For now you can clear them out by going to options then clear car data and only pick the mural you want to clear out.
> 
> 
> Not sure on this one. I tried it and it worked fine. Here are the steps I took, but let me know if you did something different:
> ...


Looks like the Iphone murals are working. I think the problem is some of the murals in the shop are bad. If you notice any, please submit a bug report in the game to let me know. Also tell me which one in the bug report and I'll check it out.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - this game keeps getting better and better bro - bad ass bro - what others cars are you planning on?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - this game keeps getting better and better bro - bad ass bro - what others cars are you planning on?


59
58
61


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

DRUID said:


> I think the murals are broken on the Iphone version. I'm looking into it. For now you can clear them out by going to options then clear car data and only pick the mural you want to clear out.
> 
> 
> Not sure on this one. I tried it and it worked fine. Here are the steps I took, but let me know if you did something different:
> ...


Done that .



Also ill try reset phone see if it sticks


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid - what about a regal or cutlass? Or 62?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Druid - what about a regal or cutlass? Or 62?


I think I'll be adding the regal and cutlass, but never thought of the 62. Theres so many cars out there that would be good to add.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Niceeee


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid - those cars would be sweet bro - regal and cutlass and 62. What about an el camino with a luxury sport front end? Can you add a luxury sport front end to the existing Monte Carlo?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I would say a Cutlass,so you could upgrade to the Euro frontend,not the Regal since it had the same front all the way through 87. And a Big Body to compete with the Lincoln on hops.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

I Say the regal and cutlass since both of those are pretty popular on the streets especially the regal - what allowing the cars to get stuck if you raise them to high and that would disqualify you - so you have focus on the rear of the car too. The way the hops are done.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.41:*
Fixed issues with various car models
Fixed bugs when generating AI car and made it more random
Fixed blank names for some items in the shop and added more detailed descriptions
Fixed bug with murals not working with users with a space in their name
Added reset password option in Multiplayer
The game will now tell you when you have unlocked everything
More Performance Fixes for some devices


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

it would be tight if you add some hydro mishaps like breaking balljoints or the setup blowing up


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think that's coming in a future update. Are you on there Kandy N Chrome? What's your username? Mines the same as here.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Yup... best game in the market!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> it would be tight if you add some hydro mishaps like breaking balljoints or the setup blowing up


Yeah I've thought about adding that before. Battery charging, Ball Joints breaking, bent/cracked frame, motors/solenoids failing, broken pump heads.

Some people want it and some don't because it would require maintenance on the cars, but I think if I plan it out and add it in a way where its not annoying to those users then it would work.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.59*
Fixed issues with various car models 
Fixed bugs when generating AI car and made it more random 
Fixed blank names for some items in the shop and added more detailed descriptions. 
Fixed bug with murals not working with users with a space in their name 
Added reset password option in Multiplayer. 
The game will now tell you when you have unlocked everything 
More Performance Fixes for some devices


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I thought 1.41 was the new update? Why does it say theres a new update? Is there? Im currently updated to 1.41..


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Wheres the FREE version??? IM CHEAP!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I thought 1.41 was the new update? Why does it say theres a new update? Is there? Im currently updated to 1.41..


There was an issue with the server. It's fixed now.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea i figured that.. its not doing it now.. lol


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Wheres the FREE version??? IM CHEAP!


I never bought an app b4 this game, shell out the duckets it's worth it!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Or get on the PC version,it's free.........


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

This game is off the HOOK!!!!


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

after these new cars come out a 87 monte carlo ls, 72 glass house, 67 impala, 96 caddy should be add these are some more popular cars then a regal and a cutlass...


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

When was the last time you saw a glasshouse or a 67 at a hop? Regal and cutlass should go 1st - I would put a 61 or 62 before the glasshouse and 67. This is a hopping game - the luxury sport is a good one though. 

Druid - is there a way you can make radical hopping by being to moving the rear end? You can do it when you flip the car but what if you can do it when you are hopping.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> When was the last time you saw a glasshouse or a 67 at a hop? Regal and cutlass should go 1st - I would put a 61 or 62 before the glasshouse and 67. This is a hopping game - the luxury sport is a good one though.
> 
> Druid - is there a way you can make radical hopping by being to moving the rear end? You can do it when you flip the car but what if you can do it when you are hopping.


I received a few request in the past. I'm thinking about adding it into the next version, but I'm not sure what exactly will make it into the next release.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avila said:


> When was the last time you saw a glasshouse or a 67 at a hop? Regal and cutlass should go 1st - I would put a 61 or 62 before the glasshouse and 67. This is a hopping game - the luxury sport is a good one though.
> 
> Druid - is there a way you can make radical hopping by being to moving the rear end? You can do it when you flip the car but what if you can do it when you are hopping.


um if you are so into lowriders you would know glasshouse and every yr of impala had some hopping action back in the day lol get your history correct before you speak it and how many 79 monte carlos do you see that are hoppers hardly none.. most popular cars that this game needs are elco, 62 impala, 87 monte ls, baby linc, 2dr malibu and the glasshouse and the 67 impala i think would be a extremely nice addition to the the game. and its a lowrider game were you can hop and customize your cars from interior to the the body...


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Soul - before you try and CHECK someone about knowing your history - when was the last time you saw a 67 at a hop?! If you have paid attention to my posts - you would see I shared what cars would be good to add. I never said a 79 monte - a true impala hopper ranges from 58 thru 64 because of the front suspension. Is the 67 a clean car? Hell ya but NOBODY has built one as a hopper. I would think others would enjoy hopping a regal, cutlass, elco, 59,60,61,62, Malibu would be cool but don't try and school me on history - real car hops do happen outside the BARN!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I just started doing multi player challenges but everytime I do I get put at stock suspension lock up?? How can I do a challenge and lock the rear end up with suspension 2 or 3?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> I just started doing multi player challenges but everytime I do I get put at stock suspension lock up?? How can I do a challenge and lock the rear end up with suspension 2 or 3?


Make sure you pick a higher suspension level when you challenge them.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avila said:


> Soul - before you try and CHECK someone about knowing your history - when was the last time you saw a 67 at a hop?! If you have paid attention to my posts - you would see I shared what cars would be good to add. I never said a 79 monte - a true impala hopper ranges from 58 thru 64 because of the front suspension. Is the 67 a clean car? Hell ya but NOBODY has built one as a hopper. I would think others would enjoy hopping a regal, cutlass, elco, 59,60,61,62, Malibu would be cool but don't try and school me on history - real car hops do happen outside the BARN!


chill the fuck out no one trying to check you so dont get your panties in a bunch. hahahahaha and 67 impala and glasshouse used in hops in the 70's when it was about how low can you go not how high you can go, i careless about any of your posts about g-bodies. and when did i say anything about you saying a 79 monte " I WAS REFERRING TO WHAT YOU PUT ABOUT GLASSHOUSE AND 67 BEING A HOPPER SO WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SEEN 79 MONTE A HOPPER.. thelowridergame aint just a hopping game if it was it wouldnt have the car show selection and the selction to customize your car from the inside out like a show car should look like lol. there no need to school you on history since you know so much about it hahahahahaha.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Soul - do you have a couple of hoppers? In the game - lets do some challenges


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avila said:


> Hey Soul - do you have a couple of hoppers? In the game - lets do some challenges


i dont hop them, i build them and win car shows then i flip them in game money.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh ok I haven't done a show car - I just like to hop them.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Avila said:


> Oh ok I haven't done a show car - I just like to hop them.


ive been there done that won my share of titles but dont get me wrong i will build a hopper and break some one off put that certified ridaz boot all up in that azz again, im on that car show title wins for now 5 lowrider of the month, 1 lowrider of the yr, 2 rides on lrm lowridergame add..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

work on blackberry?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

finally I beat the computer. Lol..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

slo said:


> work on blackberry?


Sorry I have not created a version for Blackberry.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

when is the 59 coming out?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Just bought the game and I have a question. How do I make the option screens bigger as I am unable to read the text. I'm on the Samsung galaxy s4.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

So another thing I would like to ask. If there is a way the camera would quit moving when I hop. It would be nice if it would just give me a solid side shot not have it stay in place as the car moves and start giving a different camera angle.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

~SOUL~96 said:


> when is the 59 coming out?


I have 1 update coming out for the phones then the 59 will be after that.



BIG RED said:


> Just bought the game and I have a question. How do I make the option screens bigger as I am unable to read the text. I'm on the Samsung galaxy s4.


Sorry there are no options to resize the text.



BIG RED said:


> So another thing I would like to ask. If there is a way the camera would quit moving when I hop. It would be nice if it would just give me a solid side shot not have it stay in place as the car moves and start giving a different camera angle.


I tried this in the past and I actually liked it, but people complained and I changed it back... I have thought about adding it back in, but have an option to turn it off.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DRUID said:


> I have 1 update coming out for the phones then the 59 will be after that.
> 
> 
> Sorry there are no options to resize the text.
> ...


To be a bit more of a pain in the ass how do I know which pumps are going to the front. I'm just not clear how it works. Also when I get the up graded dump it asks for which pump yet I can only buy one so does one corner act differently same with the hoses. 

Sorry if it's been answered I just really don't want to read this whole topic.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> To be a bit more of a pain in the ass how do I know which pumps are going to the front. I'm just not clear how it works. Also when I get the up graded dump it asks for which pump yet I can only buy one so does one corner act differently same with the hoses.
> 
> Sorry if it's been answered I just really don't want to read this whole topic.


You assign it by wheel
FL FR BL BR

So you have Pump 1, Pump 2, Pump 3, Pump 4. If you wanted a double pump you would assign P1 to FL and P2 to FR. The Adex is the same thing you assign it by wheel.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DRUID said:


> You assign it by wheel
> FL FR BL BR
> 
> So you have Pump 1, Pump 2, Pump 3, Pump 4. If you wanted a double pump you would assign P1 to FL and P2 to FR. The Adex is the same thing you assign it by wheel.


Ok I'll take another look thanks.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Ok I'll take another look thanks.


I probably explain it better in the Help Menu.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DRUID said:


> I probably explain it better in the Help Menu.


They way you explained it here worked for me and now I get it. 

It sucks that the words are small and I mean I have better the 20/20 vision and I have to squint to read the words. That's why the help button for me is not useful as the words are to small. 

Also does paint color come in time? All ok have is black whit and gray more or less. 

And to ad the game is good once you explained how the pumps work I am able to figure out most of the rest.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.42
*Added ability to push back wheel to Flipper suspension 4 challenges.
Score will not be recorded for 2 seconds when your car hits the AI or wall.
Added In App Purchases - These are not required.
Resolved issues that does not show when all upgrades have been unlocked.
Optimization fixes.
The next major update should be a new car.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I have the game on my android, is there a way to get it on my ipad without paying the 2.99? Or do i have to purchase it again? If i do i will, just wondering..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I have the game on my android, is there a way to get it on my ipad without paying the 2.99? Or do i have to purchase it again? If i do i will, just wondering..


Sorry, but yeah you would have to buy it on the IPhone.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ok no biggie..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.44:*
Bug and Performance Fixes.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How do you push the wheels back? Do you have to have flipper installed on a car before you can push them back?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> How do you push the wheels back? Do you have to have flipper installed on a car before you can push them back?


Yeah you have to have the flipper suspension. You can push them back at any time to practice, but you could only use the feature to hop against someone in a multiplayer radical challenge.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

so i have a question. i have the game on my android phone, can i log on my computer and play the same cars from my phone? if so how do i do it.
if not can you make it that way???


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I like the push back wheels, but in challenge/multiplayer mode, once im done hopping against another player, why do i have reset all the time just to challenge all over again??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

alex75 said:


> so i have a question. i have the game on my android phone, can i log on my computer and play the same cars from my phone? if so how do i do it.
> if not can you make it that way???


Sorry you can't link accounts online at the moment. I have thought about adding that feature, but I don't have an ETA on when that will happen.



87cutty530 said:


> I like the push back wheels, but in challenge/multiplayer mode, once im done hopping against another player, why do i have reset all the time just to challenge all over again??


It's because I break your suspension in order to push back the wheels. I thought about letting users go back into the multiplayer menu to challenge again, but the game has to reset before the challenge can start anyway. I may change that in the future, but for now a reset after breaking the suspension is required. Its like when you flip your car over basically, the suspension is broken and theres no going back without resetting the cars.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

So there's no way to push the wheels back with out flipping it first?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I like the push back wheels, but in challenge/multiplayer mode, once im done hopping against another player, why do i have reset all the time just to challenge all over again??


I think I may change this a bit so it at lease lets you go into multiplayer.



Eightyfour cutlass said:


> So there's no way to push the wheels back with out flipping it first?


No you need the flipper suspension in order to push the wheels back.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.45:*
1.45: Fixed bug with buttons.
1.45: You no longer have to reset before going into multiplayer when your suspension is broken.
1.4x: Added ability to push back wheel to Flipper suspension 4 challenges.
1.4x: Score will not be recorded for 2 seconds when your car hits the AI or wall.
1.4x: Added In App Purchases - These are not required.
1.4x: Resolved issues that does not show when all upgrades have been unlocked.
The next major update should be a new car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

lovin the updates and cant to see the new car. i hope its a luxury sport monte carlo lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey druid please tell me how to get the non ss trim on the 64 ???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> lovin the updates and cant to see the new car. i hope its a luxury sport monte carlo lol


Next one is a 59 and then probably a 58 or 61. LS monte will probably be out around the time I release regal's and cutlass'



LUXMAN said:


> hey druid please tell me how to get the non ss trim on the 64 ???


Molding Set 1 is the original Trim.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Any iPhone updates I still have 1.59


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Any iPhone updates I still have 1.59


I submitted it to Apple, but I have to wait for them to approve it. It should be sometime this week.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

DRUID said:


> I submitted it to Apple, but I have to wait for them to approve it. It should be sometime this week.


:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

DRUID said:


> Next one is a 59


:shocked:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

87cutty530 said:


>


when is the pc version going to be able to do this.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - can you provide a step by step on how to push the wheels back? I have the apple version - how can I push the wheels back and hop? What mode do I need to be on? Thx bro


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Apple doesnt have it yet


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh ok thx


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shit i didnt know we could hop wit yhr wheels back . More info please


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Can I keep my profile/cars if I get a new phone?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Shit i didnt know we could hop wit yhr wheels back . More info please


You need to purchase the flipper suspension then the push back option will appear when adjusting.



alex75 said:


> Can I keep my profile/cars if I get a new phone?


No sorry they are stored locally on your phone. You can retrieve your online account, but that is just for your username, championships, wins/losses.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid when is the update coming for apple? Will the 59 be on this update? Can't wait for the regal and cutlass too? What about a 62?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid when is the update coming for apple? Will the 59 be on this update? Can't wait for the regal and cutlass too? What about a 62?


Apple is having a problem with their systems so I've been unable to test this version so I haven't released it. They have approved it, but I want to do one final test myself before I release it. The 59 won't be in this update, probably the next one.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Question. I bought the unlock package but not all of it shows up in the hydraulic shop. Others shops possibly but the hydraulic one is the one I have noticed the lack of parts. 

Any help with this problem.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Question. I bought the unlock package but not all of it shows up in the hydraulic shop. Others shops possibly but the hydraulic one is the one I have noticed the lack of parts.
> 
> Any help with this problem.


Unlock all parts will unlock all parts on your google account on all devices, but you still have to wait for the shop to restock them. Some parts take longer to appear depending on how rare they are.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad version 1.60
*Added ability to push back wheel to Flipper suspension 4 challenges.
Score will not be recorded for 2 seconds when your car hits the AI or wall.
Added In App Purchases - These are not required.
Resolved issues that does not show when all upgrades have been unlocked.
The next major update should be a new car.
Improved performance on some devices.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump... for a great game!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey Druid, great game, have it on PC, my Ipad and Iphone. My only question is why are there so many interior parts that get unlocked before hydraulic parts? Seems like 1 out of 10 hops I compete in and win I get a hydraulic part. Can you make it more balanced? Like for every 2-3 wins a hydro part is unlocked? Thanks bro.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

85REGAL said:


> Hey Druid, great game, have it on PC, my Ipad and Iphone. My only question is why are there so many interior parts that get unlocked before hydraulic parts? Seems like 1 out of 10 hops I compete in and win I get a hydraulic part. Can you make it more balanced? Like for every 2-3 wins a hydro part is unlocked? Thanks bro.


It really depends on the quality of the part. There are more rare hydraulic parts than interiors.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DRUID said:


> Sorry I have not created a version for Blackberry.


So it most likley will not? Not cost effective?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

slo said:


> So it most likley will not? Not cost effective?


I'm not sure yet. I may do it if it doesn't take a lot of work to port it over.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

its because blackberry sucks


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT.... for a cool game!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

alex75 said:


> its because blackberry sucks


yes of course that makes complete sense


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*OUYA version 1.0:*
Play the lowrider game on your big screen TV with your OUYA console.
Same version as the phones without multiplayer and wheel push back.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Just got it for my phone, I'm hooked, checking every hour for shop purchases, good game, just tripps me out how some people get crazy high scores, which seems imposibble,


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - any word on the regal or cutlass? Love the game bro!


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid - what do you think of giving the ability to customize(paint) individual suspension components instead of suspension 1&2? Is that to much work? Like the front coils and others parts.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - any word on the regal or cutlass? Love the game bro!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - any word on the regal or cutlass? Love the game bro!


Nothing yet, still trying to finish the 59.



Avila said:


> Druid - what do you think of giving the ability to customize(paint) individual suspension components instead of suspension 1&2? Is that to much work? Like the front coils and others parts.


Maybe in the future, for now maybe I can make them the same color as the frame? What do you think?


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

I would leave it as - I thought it would be cool to be able to paint specific suspension parts. What about adding a convertible top as an option?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> I would leave it as - I thought it would be cool to be able to paint specific suspension parts. What about adding a convertible top as an option?


Its possible, but not sure when I'll add that in.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just bought it yesterday and its very cool..only bad thing is it keeps freezing up where I have to restart my phone.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> Just bought it yesterday and its very cool..only bad thing is it keeps freezing up where I have to restart my phone.


What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## BraveHart77 (Apr 5, 2013)

When will this game come out on a real system? I would def buy being a lil more complete tho background and all


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Galaxy s3


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> Galaxy s3


You shouldnt have any problems on that phone. Im releasing an update soon. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BraveHart77 said:


> When will this game come out on a real system? I would def buy being a lil more complete tho background and all


Maybe the xbox one, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android 1.46 & IPhone/IPad 1.61:*
Decreased difficulty when hoping against AI.
Increased font size.
Fixed bug where front wheels will stay stuck when lowered all the way.
Car dance no longer cancels out if you hit the wall.
More bug fixes


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Just tried to update cuz its not letting me in online mode, but I checked app store and update not available for my version or do I have to buy again


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Just tried to update cuz its not letting me in online mode, but I checked app store and update not available for my version or do I have to buy again


No it just takes a little time before it shows up for everyone. Some people see it instantly when I release it and others have to wait.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok thanx


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Windows Phone Version 1.00:*
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/lowrider-car-game/5c1d54ec-9c36-4687-880c-d1da677d76c9

Details below:
Build your own custom car from your Windows phone.

Create a custom lowrider car from your mobile phone or tablet. Play one of the 3 different game modes to earn money and unlock more cars and parts to customize any way you want.

With over 180 different upgrades on any of the 6 in game cars the possibilities are endless. We will also be adding more cars and features with future updates.

Some of the features we have available include:
Car Hopping
Car Dancing
Custom wheels and your choice of Knock Offs
Bumper Kits
Skirts
Euro Lights
Shaved Door Handles
Convertible Tops
Sunroofs
Billet Grills
Plus 180 More parts available to upgrade your cars performance and look.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - any word on new updates? New cars? Or other options?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid - any word on new updates? New cars? Or other options?


I'm working on something, but don't want to let the details out yet until its more ready.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

59???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> 59???


Yeah I'm working on that, but also some other stuff for the game. I'll post up when I get closer to releasing something.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Come on druid bring on the cutlass and regal - what added car shop for background? Be able to do use the paint feature on certain undercarriage parts.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Bought the game...how does it work? I bought rims they dont show up...cant paint the car. Try hoppin but buttons only work haff the time...bummer dude...


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump. For a bad ass game. Fuck all the fakers! u know who u are!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Bought the game...how does it work? I bought rims they dont show up...cant paint the car. Try hoppin but buttons only work haff the time...bummer dude...


What kind of phone do you have? Try the new version I just uploaded, but I'm not sure if its going to help your device.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Small update:
*Android Version 1.47:*
Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
Added support for device back button to quit game or exit menus.
Updated game engine to help with performance issues.
Fixed: The game would stop unlocking items for some users.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Bought the game...how does it work? I bought rims they dont show up...cant paint the car. Try hoppin but buttons only work haff the time...bummer dude...


Did the update help?


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

How do i get the update? I have the brand new LG G2


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> How do i get the update? I have the brand new LG G2


From the Google play store.


----------



## Lowdoza (Jan 5, 2013)

You got this for Nokia? I'm tired of this BS centipede!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android 1.49:*
1.49: Fixed text staying on screen after hop.
1.49: Some devices would not show items in the shops.
Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
Added support for device back button to quit game or exit menus.
Updated game engine to help with performance issues.
Fixed: The game would stop unlocking items for some users.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Lowdoza said:


> You got this for Nokia? I'm tired of this BS centipede!! :thumbsup:


The game is available for the windows phone if your Nokia is a Windows phone.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Still not working...super bummed...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Still not working...super bummed...


I spoke with someone else that says they had the same problem as you and they said it was fixed on this version. Can you describe the problem your running into?


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Not being able to paint my car or see the wires on it. Havent tryed much else. Pretty much over it at this point.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Not being able to paint my car or see the wires on it. Havent tryed much else. Pretty much over it at this point.


Not sure why its not working on your phone, but you can always download it again from another device if you ever want to try it again.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.50:*
Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
Added support for device back button to quit game or exit menus.
Updated game engine to help with performance issues.
Fixed stuck text after hop
Fixed items not unlocking
Fixed items not loading in shops.
1.50: Fixed missing sky on some devices.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The new IPhone version will probably be released tomorrow. Apple is currently reviewing it.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey druid when are new vehicles coming? What a hopping pit or being able to pick certain hot spots like Crenshaw to hop or making shop visits to hop against others?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey druid when are new vehicles coming? What a hopping pit or being able to pick certain hot spots like Crenshaw to hop or making shop visits to hop against others?


New vehicles are coming to this version. I have to completely rebuild the game to add major features which I plan on doing for a Lowrider Car Game 2.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok so never saw it come up on Blackberry, so i got an android device, but its no onger available for free? or what am i missing here?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

slo said:


> ok so never saw it come up on Blackberry, so i got an android device, but its no onger available for free? or what am i missing here?


I've never had a free version on the Android.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid what cars are new? When is the apple update coming? Looking forward to it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Druid what cars are new? When is the apple update coming? Looking forward to it.


I just released the Apple update so it should be up in the app store, but it can take up to a few hours for it to show up. The new car I have in the works right now is the 59 Impala.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad Version 1.62:*
Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
Updated game engine to help with performance issues.
Fixed stuck text after hop
Fixed items not unlocking
Fixed items not loading in shops.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Any Big Body Cadis in the works.??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

94Fleet said:


> Any Big Body Cadis in the works.??


It's planned, but not in the works yet.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.50:*
1.5x: Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
1.5x: Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
1.5x: Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
1.5x: Added support for device back button to quit game or exit menus.
1.5x: Updated game engine to help with performance issues.
1.51: Added better logging for reported issues


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad Version 1.63:*
1.63: Added better logging for submitted issues
1.6X: Added the ability to purchase your opponents car.
1.6X: Added option to adjust game speed. (The default speed will change. Please adjust this if you want the game slower)
1.6X: Added text that shows how many items are left to unlock after each game.
1.6X: Updated game engine to help with performance issues.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid when is the 59 going to be available?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Druid when is the 59 going to be available?


Its almost done. I got sidetracked working on some other stuff for the game that I'll announce soon.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is a free Iphone Coupon code for the first person to claim it:
M6A7TMN3LAJT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

when are you going to add the option to buy lead? lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> when are you going to add the option to buy lead? lol


lol sorry man I don't support lead. I'd rather add the option to use 8 pumps to the front end.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

slo said:


> ok so never saw it come up on Blackberry, so i got an android device, but its no onger available for free? or what am i missing here?


dude its $2. you got an android but you dont want to spend $2 or 99cents for the cheap version:facepalm:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> lol sorry man I don't support lead. I'd rather add the option to use 8 pumps to the front end.


lol.. im jk bro.. whats new with the cars? any new upgrades on the pumps or anything? or more batteries?.. idk just throwing shit in the air.. lol..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> lol.. im jk bro.. whats new with the cars? any new upgrades on the pumps or anything? or more batteries?.. idk just throwing shit in the air.. lol..


I know your playing about the weight, lol its cool. I have some plans, but I want to finalize everything before I say exactly what I plan on doing.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid any thoughts of car malfunctions which require repairs to the cars? Ball joints, cylinders and flat tires


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Hey Druid any thoughts of car malfunctions which require repairs to the cars? Ball joints, cylinders and flat tires


I have thought about it, but with the amount of changes it would take to make that happen I probably won't add it until I make a entirely new version.


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

man i miss this game sometimes but lost a lot of interest in it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

~SOUL~96 said:


> man i miss this game sometimes but lost a lot of interest in it.


The 59 is still scheduled to come out and I have a few other cars in mind. I do this on the side after my 9-5 job which requires OT sometimes so its hard to work on this, if I could do this full time I would have the perfect lowrider game released by now.

I do have some other stuff lowrider car game related that will be announced soon, I just want to finalize everything before I get everyone's hopes up.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

man i play this game everyday:h5:
and im a grown up:happysad:


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid - your game is bad ass - keep them updates coming bro -


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

The 59 should be out in the next few days with a few changes to the game also if I can fit them in. I was trying to get it ready for this weekend, but didn't get it done.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

A few people are testing out the 59 right now, hopefully will be out in the next few days:








http://www.thelowridergame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=38309#p38309


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Druid - 59 looks good bro - roll it out now - you mention doing a whole new version - what updates are you planning on?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm uploading it to Android's Google Play in a couple of minutes


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.53*
1.53: Added 59 Impala
1.53: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.53: Performance improvements.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

What about the iPhone update


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

94Fleet said:


> What about the iPhone update


I'm working on it right now.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Will it be available today


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

94Fleet said:


> Will it be available today


Probably not, Apple still needs to approve it before I can release the update and I still haven't submitted it to them.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Cool stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry for the double post. Im on my phone&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Just got my new phone.. have to start all over again.. smh


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lately i have been noticing that when i try to quit the game or buy something, it takes a long time.. like it freezes and i have to press it more than once.. same thing when im hopping.. it will randomly just stop hopping.. anyone having this issue?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Lately i have been noticing that when i try to quit the game or buy something, it takes a long time.. like it freezes and i have to press it more than once.. same thing when im hopping.. it will randomly just stop hopping.. anyone having this issue?


Submit an issue in the game and I'll check out the logs. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Samsung s3


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I submitted the Iphone build to Apple, I'm just waiting for them to approve it.



87cutty530 said:


> Samsung s3


I'm reading that the S3 has some issues with the game engine I am using. I have to look into some things to make the buttons work a bit better on the device and will release an update for it if possible. I have another update coming out for the Android in a few days with a new feature.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Is the 59 supposed to look so long in the game? Well i mean just the front end.. or am i trippin?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Is the 59 supposed to look so long in the game? Well i mean just the front end.. or am i trippin?


Really depends on the angle your looking at it. Its the same size as the other cars in the game, but the camera has that effect depending on the angle.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Druid any word on when Apple will approve it?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Druid any word on when Apple will approve it?


It was just approved...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.65*
1.65: Added 59 Impala
1.65: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.65: Performance improvements.


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

DRUID said:


> *IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.65*
> 1.65: Added 59 Impala
> 1.65: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
> 1.65: Performance improvements.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Avila said:


> Nice!!!





BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks, rate the app if you guys have a minute. It's funny how the App is more popular on the Android then on the IPhone, when I would think that it would be the other way around.

The Android App usually ranks around 30~39 in Racing, while the ITunes store usually around 120~150 in racing.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What does the Fail - Restore Failed error message mean ? On Iphone 5. I started getting the message once I upgraded to 1.65


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> What does the Fail - Restore Failed error message mean ? On Iphone 5. I started getting the message once I upgraded to 1.65


It means it could not restore your in app purchases, you can ignore it for now unless you have an in app purchase it has to restore.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> What does the Fail - Restore Failed error message mean ? On Iphone 5. I started getting the message once I upgraded to 1.65


X2


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> X2


X3


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

What car numbers the new car.?because Its not showing up on my phone


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> X2





RobLBC said:


> X3


You can ignore it, it only applies if you bought an In App Purchase and Apple does not load up your purchase automatically. I'm releasing an update to remove that message entirely.




94Fleet said:


> What car numbers the new car.?because Its not showing up on my phone


Car number 7, but you have to play and unlock it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.55:*
1.55: New Car Bug Fixes.
1.55: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.
1.54: Resolved bug that caused upgrades not to appear immediately after unlocking them.
1.53: Added new car
1.53: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.53: Performance improvements.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.66:*
1.66: Car and game bug fixes.
1.65: Added new car 
1.65: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more. 
1.65: Performance improvements. 
1.65: Resolved bug that caused upgrades not to appear immediately after unlocking them.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice but i don't get the $1500 when i win. just $500. (playin on a app).


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

LowSupreme84 said:


> very nice but i don't get the $1500 when i win. just $500. (playin on a app).


Which version do you have?
1500 for Premium version
1000 for Deluxe version
500 for Pro version.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.56:*
1.56: Added MP3 Player to options Menu
1.5X: Added new car
1.5X: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.5X: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

mp3 player doesnt work.. keep getting an error message..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> mp3 player doesnt work.. keep getting an error message..


I'm uploading another version that ignores that message. Some phones will get that popup because they have some type of secure drive and gives that error when I pull the list of drives.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.58:
*1.58: Fix floating text bug and mp3 file manager error.
1.56: Added MP3 Player to options Menu
1.5X: Added new car
1.5X: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.5X: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant buy cruiser skirts for my 59 from the supernatural shop when i click buy it does not do anything also on what shop can i upgrade my suspension to level 2


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

leo161 said:


> i cant buy cruiser skirts for my 59 from the supernatural shop when i click buy it does not do anything also on what shop can i upgrade my suspension to level 2


Is that for the website? Whats your username on there and what slot was the car in? If somebody else bought the skirts from his shop before you hit buy then the item was no longer available, but I don't actually know if that happens without knowing your account info.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

DRUID said:


> Is that for the website? Whats your username on there and what slot was the car in? If somebody else bought the skirts from his shop before you hit buy then the item was no longer available, but I don't actually know if that happens without knowing your account info.


yea its for the website its in slot 2 and my user name is leos161


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Can you fix the paint selections on the lg g3?? It only picks the color green... Then moving the cursor to darken the color turns red..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> Can you fix the paint selections on the lg g3?? It only picks the color green... Then moving the cursor to darken the color turns red..


That's a tuff one because I don't have a G3 to test with. Can you try the touch Controls workaround option in the Options screen to see if that helps.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I figured it out.. I guess since its a bigger screen the color choices are expanded.. So lets see if i make some sense out of this.. you have a cirlce with the colors.. Well i have to touch out of color choices to pick a different color.. So if i wanted blue, i have to go to the middle to left lower corner to fix it.. Its weird.. You would have to do it to be able to understand what i mean..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> I figured it out.. I guess since its a bigger screen the color choices are expanded.. So lets see if i make some sense out of this.. you have a cirlce with the colors.. Well i have to touch out of color choices to pick a different color.. So if i wanted blue, i have to go to the middle to left lower corner to fix it.. Its weird.. You would have to do it to be able to understand what i mean..


I think I get it, I'll see if I can make it easier in the next update.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.59:*
1.59: Added Game Volume Control in Car Selection Menu.
1.5x: Added MP3 Player to options Menu
1.5x: Added new car
1.5x: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.5x: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.67*
1.67: Added Game Volume Control in Car Selection Menu.
1.67: Added MP3 Player to options Menu
1.6x: Added new car
1.6x: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.6x: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

What's the difference in the 3 versions.i think one of my tablets has an older version that was free I think and I just bought one for another tablet that was the 3$ one.now the other son want game on his tablet also..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pink63impala said:


> What's the difference in the 3 versions.i think one of my tablets has an older version that was free I think and I just bought one for another tablet that was the 3$ one.now the other son want game on his tablet also..



Premium: ($2.99)
20 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 15,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,500.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowri...9651?ls=1&mt=8

Deluxe: ($1.99)
10 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 10,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 1,000.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowri...7596?ls=1&mt=8

Pro: ($0.99)
5 car slots
Maximum bet amount of 5,000
If a user does not bet and wins a game they make 500.
Android:
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
IPhone/IPad:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lowri...3518?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

So the game and all itself is the same?.I'm sure my kids don't need 20 cars.!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pink63impala said:


> So the game and all itself is the same?.I'm sure my kids don't need 20 cars.!


Yeah its only the slots and the cash you receive in the game/max bet amount.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

OK thx


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Is there skirts for the 59?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> Is there skirts for the 59?


Yup, cruiser and regular skirts.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

DRUID said:


> Yup, cruiser and regular skirts.


It says I unlocked everything but cant find skirts? Is it in shop modifications?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> It says I unlocked everything but cant find skirts? Is it in shop modifications?


Some parts are more rare than others and are less likely to appear in the shop when compared to the other unrare parts. It will appear eventually, you just have to keep checking it until it restocks. The skirts are one of those rare parts that do not always appear.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ever think about adding a 3 inch extension?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> ever think about adding a 3 inch extension?


It's not hard to add it, I'll try to get it into the next update which should be in about a week, hopefully.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

sweeeeeeet!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> sweeeeeeet!!


Does this look good for 3 inches or is it too much?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

FYI: There is an issue on the Iphone if you update to the latest IOS 8. The game runs in portrait view instead of landscape.

I submitted a fix to apple, I am just waiting for them to approve it so I can release it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad/IPod Touch Version 1.68*
1.68: Fixed screen orientation issue on IOS 8.
1.6x: Added Game Volume Control in Car Selection Menu.
1.6x: Added MP3 Player to options Menu
1.6x: Added new car
1.6x: The shops will now restock every 30 minutes now and added IAP to lower it even more.
1.6x: Added Controls Workaround option to resolve sticky touch buttons on some devices.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Tried it out and man i couldn't put it down soon as i figured out the controls. The hydraulic upgrades are cool. The highest i got mines to hop was 176" uffin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Tried it out and man i couldn't put it down soon as i figured out the controls. The hydraulic upgrades are cool. The highest i got mines to hop was 176" uffin:


:thumbsup: Good to hear.
I have another big update coming out in a few days for the Android and more cars after that.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> Does this look good for 3 inches or is it too much?
> View attachment 1415513
> 
> View attachment 1415521


nope!! thats sickk!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

yuppp


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

no update yet?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> no update yet?


No, but I'm working on it. It should be soon.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my hopper to do a couple more inches but it flipped 

184.298"

Screen shot for proof uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> No, but I'm working on it. It should be soon.


nicee!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

damn..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.60:*
1.60: Added Facebook Integration for challenges and Facebook Post.
1.60: Added Twitter Integration for Twitter Post.
1.60: Changes to multiplayer and high score pages.1.60: Added Screenshot button in options menu. (Saves to phone gallery)
1.60: Added 3 inch extension.
1.60: Modified car driving, you can now 3 wheel without the car flipping over.
1.60: Added camera zoom and rotate speed controls inside the options menu.
1.60: Added compatiblity for 112 more devices and improved performance.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

that tuck though!! yup..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> that tuck though!! yup..


Yeah it looks good.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

i dont know if anyone has brought it up, but why is it everytime i start the game, i have to always adjust the game speed? like i have it on slow, when i log out of it, i log back in still with my setting at slow, when i go play it, its on a fast mode..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> i dont know if anyone has brought it up, but why is it everytime i start the game, i have to always adjust the game speed? like i have it on slow, when i log out of it, i log back in still with my setting at slow, when i go play it, its on a fast mode..


Sounds like its not saving the preferences, I'll add a fix to the update I'm doing this week.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> i dont know if anyone has brought it up, but why is it everytime i start the game, i have to always adjust the game speed? like i have it on slow, when i log out of it, i log back in still with my setting at slow, when i go play it, its on a fast mode..


I tried this right now and couldn't reproduce it, it saved it every time I tried. I'm going to try it on a few different devices to see if I can get it to happen so I can fix it. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.61:*
1.61: Fixed lag in menus on some devices
1.61: Fixed issue where regular Lowrider Game Accounts could not Facebook Challenge with image attached
1.61: Added facebook login button to Multiplayer Login screen
1.60: Added Facebook for challenges and Post
1.60: Added Twitter for Post
1.60: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.60: Added Screenshot button
1.60: Added 3 inch extension
1.60: Improved car driving.
1.60: Added camera controls in the options menu
1.60: Added compatiblity for 112 more devices


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

yea it didnt work.. still with the same issue.. i have an lg g3


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> yea it didnt work.. still with the same issue.. i have an lg g3


Can you submit an issue in the games options menu? That will send me your data so I can see whats going on.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Are you going to add trucks to the game? Or maybe a bed dancer?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> Are you going to add trucks to the game? Or maybe a bed dancer?


I want to, but not sure when.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> Can you submit an issue in the games options menu? That will send me your data so I can see whats going on.


done and reported as well


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> done and reported as well


I checked your data and it should work, but for some reason it didn't. It's probably something unique on the phone, but I think I have a workaround for it. I think I should have an update for it today with another fix.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.62:*
1.62: High score now saves when you hit Save/View Scores
1.61/1.62: Bug Fixes
1.60: Added Facebook for challenges and Post
1.60: Added Twitter for Post
1.60: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.60: Added Screenshot button
1.60: Added 3 inch extension
1.60: Improved car driving.
1.60: Added camera controls in the options menu
1.60: Added compatiblity for 112 more devices

*(87cutty530 - Your Game Speed fix should be in this version)*


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

yup fixed it.. thanks bro


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

is it just me, or does anyone else find it hard to hop the cadillac?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

and has anyone noticed that that cars looked crooked when lifted? heres a pic of the driver side dropped down, and a pic from the passenger... or am i just seeing things? car is perfectly still not moving or anything..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

87cutty530 said:


> and has anyone noticed that that cars looked crooked when lifted? heres a pic of the driver side dropped down, and a pic from the passenger... or am i just seeing things? car is perfectly still not moving or anything..


rear tires.. driver side is lower than the passenger?


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

87cutty530 said:


> rear tires.. driver side is lower than the passenger?


Probably the reason the cars spin in circles when hopping or move so crazy to the left


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

maybe? idk just been trippin me out.. it be cool if the cars wouldnt turn like crazy like that.. lol


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

87cutty530 said:


> maybe? idk just been trippin me out.. it be cool if the cars wouldnt turn like crazy like that.. lol


Yeah . I usually lock up the front tap the front down once and lift the front driver side corner . Still spins but not as fast


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah its the way the physics are setup for the cars. I would have to redo the entire thing to get it to work differently, which I do plan on doing.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.63:*
1.63: Bug Fixes for lag/mp3 player/twitter login
1.60: Added Facebook for challenges and Post
1.60: Added Twitter for Post
1.60: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.60: Added Screenshot button
1.60: Added 3 inch extension
1.60: Improved car driving.
1.60: Added camera controls in the options menu
1.60: Added compatiblity for more devices


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID said:


> Yeah its the way the physics are setup for the cars. I would have to redo the entire thing to get it to work differently, which I do plan on doing.


nicee


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Just downloaded and have been playing for couple days...when I lock up the rear then use any extension in the rear....it won't let me hop against others keep getting an error that other car is not on ground or something? Also won't let me bring back in the rear extensions once out and hopped on? Have to restart the game...ideas?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Just downloaded and have been playing for couple days...when I lock up the rear then use any extension in the rear....it won't let me hop against others keep getting an error that other car is not on ground or something? Also won't let me bring back in the rear extensions once out and hopped on? Have to restart the game...ideas?


Once you break the suspension there is no going back and you can't hop against the AI with it broken, so yeah you have to reset. I think you can still go into multiplayer though, I remember changing that because you can hop multiplayer with the radical suspension broken.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.64:*
1.64: GUI Bug Fixes, 
1.60: Added Facebook for challenges and Post
1.60: Added Twitter for Post
1.60: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.60: Added Screenshot button
1.60: Added 3 inch extension
1.60: Improved car driving.
1.60: Added camera controls in the options menu
1.60: Added compatiblity for more devices


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

DRUID said:


> Once you break the suspension there is no going back and you can't hop against the AI with it broken, so yeah you have to reset. I think you can still go into multiplayer though, I remember changing that because you can hop multiplayer with the radical suspension broken.


I can't hope with "push back" against anyone...the second I extend the car...even the slightest... I get the broken error? How is it broken?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> I can't hope with "push back" against anyone...the second I extend the car...even the slightest... I get the broken error? How is it broken?


Pushed back = Broken
Driveshaft snaps off, a arms break off and extend, I just don't show all the physics that happen when a car's wheels get pushed back the way I do it.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

DRUID said:


> Pushed back = Broken
> Driveshaft snaps off, a arms break off and extend, I just don't show all the physics that happen when a car's wheels get pushed back the way I do it.


Gotcha!!! Thanks for the info...love the app so far!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Gotcha!!! Thanks for the info...love the app so far!


Thanks, more updates soon.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

How do I buy cars again? I have over 10 free spaces but its been awhile since ive played the game and can not remember how to purchase cars


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> How do I buy cars again? I have over 10 free spaces but its been awhile since ive played the game and can not remember how to purchase cars


Lowrider Auto Sales in the shop page:
Options --> Shop --> Buy More Parts --> Lowrider Auto Sales.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

what was updated again?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry, I did not get a chance to post this yesterday:

*Android Version 1.65:*
1.65: Resolved issue with users being unable to save score if their car was already named.
1.65: Faster car loading screen.
1.60: Added Facebook for challenges and Post
1.60: Added Twitter for Post
1.60: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.60: Added Screenshot button
1.60: Added 3 inch extension
1.60: Improved car driving.
1.60: Added camera controls in the options menu
1.60: Added compatiblity for more devices


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

what are you thinking of working on next?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> what are you thinking of working on next?


Immediate Future:
1. Update user profiles to add user image like the facebook accounts.
2. Weekly competitions.
3. A few more bug fixes and UI fixes. (I think there is some lag on the menus and some important text gets cut off in some menus)
4. Faster multiplayer list loading.
5. Add all the changes to the IPhone version.

After that:
1. I have something I don't want to reveal yet until I finalize everything
2. More cars. I can see the following getting done first:
58 Impala
61 Impala
Buick Regal - Possibly cutlass at the same time
94-96 Caddy
2 door 96 caddy and 2 door town car.
Maybe 4 door 80's caddy


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

an el co/monte carlo would be nice... those updates sound good also...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DRUID said:


> Lowrider Auto Sales in the shop page:
> Options --> Shop --> Buy More Parts --> Lowrider Auto Sales.


Thank you.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My account was deleted...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

scooby said:


> My account was deleted...


I haven't deleted any accounts, send me your info in a PM and I'll help you get logged back in.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Cool thanks..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

this actually tripped me out.. lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

What the Hell u do to do that? Haha


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

how i do that is... i set the car on 3 wheel.. jump around all crazy hopping the front and back... then set the car back down, then just raise the rear end.. then the rear starts acting funny, so everytime i hop it, it starts swinging.. its just weird.. its always done that.. lol..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> how i do that is... i set the car on 3 wheel.. jump around all crazy hopping the front and back... then set the car back down, then just raise the rear end.. then the rear starts acting funny, so everytime i hop it, it starts swinging.. its just weird.. its always done that.. lol..


I'll see if I can fix it before the next update in a few days, but thats mostly due to the physics which are different on different devices. I tried it right now and couldn't reproduce it, but I have a few more phones I can try it on.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.66:*
1.66: Weekly high scores button in main menu
1.66: Notification if friends beat your high score
1.66: Option to add profile image in options menu
1.66: Ability to add friends by click car icon in challenge menu
1.66: Faster menu loading
1.66: Increase GUI size for mp3 player and car paint
1.66: Bug Fixes
1.6x: Facebook and Twitter integration
1.6x: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.6x: Screenshot button & 3 inch extension
1.6x: Improved car driving.
1.6x: Camera controls in options menu


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

how do i buy more cars on free web version it sayin im *Anonymous..

*​


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmg024 said:


> how do i buy more cars on free web version it sayin im *Anonymous..
> 
> *​


You go to your my cars page, then click on Car Shop


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.67:*
1.67: Bug Fixes
1.6x: Weekly high scores button in main menu
1.6x: Notification if friends beat your high score
1.6x: Option to add profile image in options menu
1.6x: Ability to add friends by click car icon in challenge menu
1.6x: Faster menu loading
1.6x: Increase GUI size for mp3 player and car paint
1.6x: Facebook and Twitter integration
1.6x: Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
1.6x: Screenshot button & 3 inch extension
1.6x: Improved car driving.
1.6x: Camera controls in options menu


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

How come in multiplayer game after u hop it always says score recorded but other player hadnt hopped


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

this is a trip.... lol


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pink63impala said:


> How come in multiplayer game after u hop it always says score recorded but other player hadnt hopped


Its turn base, so the other user is not always online when you hop against them. After they take their turn the final scores will show up in the multiplayer section.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh ok..shit i probably challanged everybody then..


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

DRUID said:


> Sorry, I did not get a chance to post this yesterday:
> 
> *Android Version 1.65:*
> 1.65: Resolved issue with users being unable to save score if their car was already named.
> ...


Every time I make a account and try to log on it say contact addmin ????


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

pink63impala said:


> Oh ok..shit i probably challanged everybody then..


Its fine, it wont let you spam users. I think the limit is 10 challenges per user.



87euro said:


> Every time I make a account and try to log on it say contact addmin ????


Where on the website or on the phone? PM me your username and I'll fix it.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*IPhone/IPad Version 1.69:*
Facebook and Twitter integration
Weekly high scores button in main menu
Notification if friends beat your high score
Option to add profile image in options menu
Ability to add friends by clicking car icon in challenge menu
Faster menu loading
Changes to multiplayer/high score pages
Screenshot button & 3 inch extension
Improved car driving.
Camera controls in options menu
Bug Fixes


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

Do u do any updates for the computer version..


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmg024 said:


> Do u do any updates for the computer version..


The computer version gets the same cars and some updates, but I have to admit that the phone version has been receiving more updates recently.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I started a post on the lowrider game site asking what you would like to see in a new lowrider game?
http://www.thelowridergame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6736
Feel free to post up in there or here.


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

I WOULD LOVE TO BATTEL AND CRUISE WIT ANYBODY ONLINE AT THE SAME TIME......mORE GBODY CAR AND ANYTHING U DO ON THE MOBILE VERSION....mORE OPTIONS TO BUY AND THE NEED TO CHARGE BATTERY OR HAVE TO BUY NEW PARTS AFTER HOPS...bUT I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO CRUISE WITH OTHER PLAYERS THE MOST.....hAVE U EVER CONSIDER GETTIN WIT GTA5 ONLINE TO HELP DEVELOPE THE LOWRIDER DLC...iT SEEM THERES A HUGE DEMAND FOR IT AND I FEEL LIKE U GOT IT ON THE DIME ABOUT THE LIFE...JUS SUM CONSIDERATION...I LOVE THIS GAME BRO..tHIS HOLD ME DOWN DURING THESE COLD sT lOUIS WINTERS THANKS AND PLS KEEP UPDATING THE COMPUTER VERSION


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmg024 said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO BATTEL AND CRUISE WIT ANYBODY ONLINE AT THE SAME TIME......mORE GBODY CAR AND ANYTHING U DO ON THE MOBILE VERSION....mORE OPTIONS TO BUY AND THE NEED TO CHARGE BATTERY OR HAVE TO BUY NEW PARTS AFTER HOPS...bUT I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO CRUISE WITH OTHER PLAYERS THE MOST.....hAVE U EVER CONSIDER GETTIN WIT GTA5 ONLINE TO HELP DEVELOPE THE LOWRIDER DLC...iT SEEM THERES A HUGE DEMAND FOR IT AND I FEEL LIKE U GOT IT ON THE DIME ABOUT THE LIFE...JUS SUM CONSIDERATION...I LOVE THIS GAME BRO..tHIS HOLD ME DOWN DURING THESE COLD sT lOUIS WINTERS THANKS AND PLS KEEP UPDATING THE COMPUTER VERSION



I have officially started working on a new lowrider game. I have some in my feature list of what I want to add, but before I announce all of them I want to make sure I will be adding them. I have no strict time line so I should be able to add everything I want, but some are harder than others. I have finished some stuff on it which I can announce because I know it will definitely make it in:


*New City: I would say the city itself with no features is at 70%-80%*
*New Car Hydraulic and driving physics: 75%*
The hopping is way more realistic, but still need some work. My intention is to have the hopping as real as possible.
*1st person roaming outside of car into city: 100%*
This is done, but obviously needs more features to interact with the city. I know its not a highly requested feature, but I believe its needed to do some of the other stuff I want to add.


The goal is to create a Lowrider Car Game 2 which will integrate with the site and all mobile/console platforms so you can transfer your car from system to system. If the hopping stays turn based I may even let people challenge PC to mobile, but it Multiplayer is added that may not be possible.


I forgot to add that this does not mean that the existing version are not going to be updated, I still plan on updating those version and everything will receive any cars I release + some features.


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

geeked up for those upgrades and why not let us make millions on the game and we need more mods...jus sit here waitin on the new new!!!!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmg024 said:


> geeked up for those upgrades and why not let us make millions on the game and we need more mods...jus sit here waitin on the new new!!!!


I have 2 lowrider games coming out and both of them will be completely different than the current version. I think the only thing I'll be keeping is the cars and mods and the rest will all be new. I'll post more as I make more progress on them. The current version will continue to receive updates even after the new version comes out.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

*Android Version 1.70*
Added Instagram Post option
Optimized Social Networking code for better game performance.
Game Engine update.
Bug Fixes
Fixed issue with In App Purchases


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

All year impalas would be good and bombs


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I noticed the banner in the mobile version uffin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I noticed the banner in the mobile version uffin:


Yeah hopefully it drives some traffic and support for David, hes a good guy and contributed a lot to the lowrider community. Hopefully people don't mind the small Ad, it is only up in the main menu and I only plan on putting one up for a good cause if somebody needs it.


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

why I cant play the game bro I been down this hmg024 help me out druid!!!!!I got some of the hottest shit on the game it already let me play on my mini mac but now im on a pc that the web play been downloaded on...I don't understand brah


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmg024 said:


> why I cant play the game bro I been down this hmg024 help me out druid!!!!!I got some of the hottest shit on the game it already let me play on my mini mac but now im on a pc that the web play been downloaded on...I don't understand brah


Try using a different browser like google chrome


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I've noticed that the computer version seems to have had a decrease in visitors... it would be nice to get some more people playing!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

anything new?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> anything new?





87cutty530 said:


> ???


I'm working on a new version right now, it just takes a while because of all the stuff I am adding on it.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

niceee!!!


----------



## Hmg024 (Jul 6, 2014)

Any updates


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

seriously?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> seriously?


Still working on the new version, lots of it is done already, but I have around 80 features/issues I have to finish before release.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck dude. I had fun with the other version. Interested in the new version. uffin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Good luck dude. I had fun with the other version. Interested in the new version. uffin:


Thank! It takes some time to make it because its just me working on it. From me driving around and interacting with the new city, its so much better than the last version in every area. I'll post of some pictures soon.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

sweet!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

why is it so hard to hop the cadillac when on suspension 4?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

87cutty530 said:


> why is it so hard to hop the cadillac when on suspension 4?


The pivot point is different on all the cars and the body of the caddy makes it harder to hop compared to the town car or impala.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

DRUID!!!!! why did you take the game off the marketplace???? Still need all those updates bro!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Bring it back bro, not feeling that other lowrider game, still waiting for all the cars you said you were adding to this lowrider game


----------

